# Time Is UTC, but Time Zone Is Local



## Scribner (Nov 23, 2021)

After my second install of FreeBSD last week, I am confused as to the best way to go about fixing my system's defective clock. I thought I set up FreeBSD correctly, yet whenever the computer boots up it shows UTC as the time, but shows my time zone as "CST" (UTC-6). The time is also always more than a minute slow for UTC, yet ntpd_enable="YES" is enabled in /etc/rc.conf (I enabled ntpd during installation).

This thread from more than 10 years ago seems to discuss perhaps the same problem. But the answers are varied: running `# touch /etc/wall_cmos_clock`, running `# date`, running tzsetup(1), etc. I'm just a newbie, but it seems like there should be just one best way to fix this problem. Yesterday, in another one of my threads, a user said to run `# date`.

Does anyone know the best way to fix this issue?


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 23, 2021)

The easy way is to run `bsdconfig` select timezone and set your CMOS to local time this will create for you the empty file /etc/wall_cmos_clock as it's indicated in adjkerntz(8)

Or use tzsetup(8) to set your desire timezone and then use ntpdate(8) to set your clock via the ntp server.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 24, 2021)

Also verify if /etc/localtime is a softlink to /usr/share/zoneinfo/X/Y


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Also verify if /etc/localtime is a softlink to /usr/share/zoneinfo/X/Y


It's a hardlink, not a softlink.


----------



## covacat (Nov 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> It's a hardlink, not a softlink.


unless /usr is on its own fs ?
for me its just a regular file with no links


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

covacat said:


> for me its just a regular file with no links


I could have sworn this used to be a hardlink, but you're right, it's a copy. 

```
root@molly:~ # ls -li /etc/localtime /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Amsterdam
229493 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  2923 Nov 24 11:45 /etc/localtime
 52929 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  2923 Nov 22 18:02 /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Amsterdam
```


----------



## covacat (Nov 24, 2021)

until zfs on root became a thing /usr default was on rootdisk0s1e so diff fs then /etc. it may still be for mbr/ufs installs


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

covacat said:


> until zfs on root became a thing /usr default was on rootdisk0s1e so diff fs then /etc. it may still be for mbr/ufs installs


Yes, the old-school install used separate filesystems for /usr, /var and /tmp. Not the case any more though, an automatic MBR/UFS install will just create one large root filesystem.


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 24, 2021)

The zone file is installed via _f_install_zoneinfo_file()_ function and if you read the code you will see that it may be a copy of the file using "cat" when _copymode_ is true or softlink when _copymode _is false.

_copymode_ value is set based on the following test of "-L file exist and it's symbolic link" using


```
_PATH_LOCALTIME="/etc/localtime"

if [ -L "$_PATH_LOCALTIME" ]; then
        copymode=
    elif [ ! -e "$_PATH_LOCALTIME" ]; then
        # Nothing there yet...
        copymode=1
    else
        copymode=1
    fi
```










						freebsd-src/zones.subr at main · freebsd/freebsd-src
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




```
if [ "$copymode" ]; then
        f_eval_catch $catch_args $funcname rm \
            'rm -f "%s"' "$_PATH_LOCALTIME" || return $FAILURE
        f_eval_catch $catch_args $funcname sh \
            'umask 222 && :> "%s"' "$_PATH_LOCALTIME" ||
            return $FAILURE
        f_eval_catch $catch_args $funcname sh \
            'cat "%s" > "%s"' \
            "$zoneinfo_file" "$_PATH_LOCALTIME" || return $FAILURE
    else
        f_eval_catch $catch_args $funcname sh \
            '( :< "%s" )' "$zoneinfo_file" || return $FAILURE
        f_eval_catch $catch_args $funcname rm \
            'rm -f "%s"' "$_PATH_LOCALTIME" || return $FAILURE
        f_eval_catch $catch_args $funcname ln \
            'ln -s "%s" "%s"' \
            "$zoneinfo_file" "$_PATH_LOCALTIME" || return $FAILURE
    fi # copymode
```


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm glad this thread sprouted out a discussion of (what I believe is) a related issue, but it seems my original post only garnered one solution, the first reply:



VladiBG said:


> The easy way is to run `bsdconfig` select timezone and set your CMOS to local time this will create for you the empty file /etc/wall_cmos_clock as it's indicated in adjkerntz(8)
> 
> Or if you prefer the manual way create that file then use tzsetup(8) to set your desire timezone and then use ntpdate(8) to set your clock via the ntp server.



This is also a new solution that is not mentioned in the older thread. Therefore, I am seeking out more advice and/or confirmation to use this method. I looked at the man page for `bsdconfig`, and it seems applicable. If I use this option, should I run `bsdconfig` as root?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Just use tzsetup(8). No need to create that file, tzsetup(8) is going to ask if your clock is on UTC or not and set it accordingly. If you dual boot with Windows, don't set it to UTC. Or modify a Windows registry setting if you really want to use UTC. Windows assumes your CMOS clock is running local time by default. 



Scribner said:


> If I use this option, should I run `bsdconfig` as root?


Yes. Or else it won't be able to make the necessary changes.

Note that this will only fix the timezone issues you're having. It won't do anything for the apparent clock drift your system has. Older systems can have this. The only solution to that is to run ntpd(8) (or some other NTP daemon, like OpenNTPD).


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 24, 2021)

Scribner said:


> should I run `bsdconfig` as root?



Yes you have to run it as root. If you try to run it as normal non privileged user you will get error message. But instead of asking just do it you can't go wrong.


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Just use tzsetup(8). No need to create that file, tzsetup(8) is going to ask if your clock is on UTC or not and set it accordingly. If you dual boot with Windows, don't set it to UTC. Or modify a Windows registry setting if you really want to use UTC. Windows assumes your CMOS clock is running local time by default.
> 
> 
> Yes. Or else it won't be able to make the necessary changes.
> ...


I looked at the man page for tzsetup(8). So you are saying to just run the tzsetup utility as root? Like this: `# tzsetup`?

Keep in mind, it does appear my time zone is set correctly to CST (UTC-6). But it sounds like tzsetup is going to ask if my clock is on UTC, in which case I should answer... what? I'm sorry if that sounds like a dumb question; it's just that I thought I was asked it (or something similar) during the installation, and I wasn't sure how to answer it (I went with what the installer and/or the Handbook recommended).

Edit: I just read your note at the bottom. My system is just a couple years old. In my original post I say ntpd_enable="YES" is enabled. So would running ntpd(8) do anything?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I'm sorry if that sounds like a dumb question; it's just that I thought I was asked it (or something similar) during the installation, and I wasn't sure how to answer it (I went with what the installer and/or the Handbook recommended).


Read the actual question, "If it's set to local time, or you don't know, choose NO". You don't know, so pick NO. Leaving your CMOS clock on local time (not UTC) is the safest option. If you don't dual boot with another OS it's not going to matter if your CMOS clock is running UTC or local time anyway.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 24, 2021)

VladiBG said:


> But instead of asking just do it you can't go wrong.


If you read his other thread, you'll get that he wants to know every little detail before doing anything.


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Read the actual question, "If it's set to local time, or you don't know, choose NO". You don't know, so pick NO. Leaving your CMOS clock on local time (not UTC) is the safest option. If you don't dual boot with another OS it's not going to matter if your CMOS clock is running UTC or local time anyway.


I just ran `# tzsetup` (as root), and selected NO for the first question, but the clock is still set to UTC. This is also what I did when I installed FreeBSD.

I am not dual booting with another OS.

A related question: Do you know why tzsetup(8) was still on the screen after I answered the last question (confirming that the time zone abbreviation looked reasonable)? So there was still that blue screen with the command prompt in black and white at the bottom.

I don't know anything about Unix, but do you think, since it's possible ntpd isn't working at boot time (because of the apparent clock drift), running ntpd(8) will solve both the time being off by six hours (UTC) and over a minute (clock drift)? If so, do I just need to run `# ntpd` (as root)?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Scribner said:


> but the clock is still set to UTC.


Did you select the right timezone after that question?



Scribner said:


> A related question: Do you know why tzsetup(8) was still on the screen after I answered the last question (confirming that the time zone abbreviation looked reasonable)? So there was still that blue screen with the command prompt in black and white at the bottom.


It's a text based selection. It's just text that's printed to the TTY, it doesn't clear the screen after you exit it. I mean the output from ls(1) stays on the screen too after you entered that command. 



Scribner said:


> I don't know anything about Unix, but, do you think since it's possible ntpd isn't working at boot time (because of the apparent clock drift), running ntpd(8) will solve both the time being off by six hours (UTC) and over a minute (clock drift)?


If the difference is too big ntpd(8) won't change the time, that's a safety precaution. You can add `ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"` to rc.conf to just force to set it, regardless of the time difference. 



Scribner said:


> If so, do I just need to run `# ntpd` (as root)?


It's a daemon, or service, it runs in the background. You enable it; `sysrc ntpd_enable="YES"` then start it `service ntpd start` (After making sure /etc/ntp.conf is set correctly).


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Did you select the right timezone after that question?


Yes, the time zone is set to CST for United States of America -> Central (most states).


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 24, 2021)

what is the output of `service ntpd status`


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

VladiBG said:


> what is the output of `service ntpd status`


I ran that command as a regular user (not root):

`% service ntpd status`
returned
`ntpd is not running.`


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 24, 2021)

Good then you can use `ntpdate 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org` to set up your clock. (must be run as root)
And if you want periodical checks you can enable ntpd using `sysrc ntpd_enable=YES` and then `service ntpd start` the ntpd will take care of your clock synchronization.


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

VladiBG said:


> Good then you can use `ntpdate 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org` to set up your clock. (must be run as root)
> And if you want periodical checks you can enable ntpd using `sysrc ntpd_enable=YES` and then `service ntpd start` the ntpd will take care of your clock synchronization.


Shouldn't it have returned that it is running, since, as I say in my original post, ntpd_enable="YES" is enabled in /etc/rc.conf. Therefore, I take it I wouldn't want to run `# sysrc ntpd_enable=YES`. But, since I never ran `service ntpd start` after installing FreeBSD, is that something I was supposed to do? If so, would just running that command (please specify whether I should be root) and rebooting the computer set the time?

Otherwise, is `ntpdate 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org` something I should run as root?



eternal_noob said:


> If you read his other thread, you'll get that he wants to know every little detail before doing anything.


I wouldn't say I need to know every little detail, but I do need to know things like if I should be logged in as root and every command I should run. I am new to Unix, but I am trying to learn.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 24, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I do need to know things like if I should be logged in as root


You'll soon get a feeling for this. As a rule of thumb: All commands which alter the state of the whole system need root privileges.


Scribner said:


> I am new to Unix, but I am trying to learn.


Good!


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes you need to run `ntpdate`as root.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Scribner said:


> Therefore, I take it I wouldn't want to run `# sysrc ntpd_enable=YES`.


The cool thing about sysrc(8) is that you can run it as many times as you want. All this does it making sure `ntpd_enable="YES"` is set in rc.conf, if it's already there it won't change anything. If it's not, it will get added.


Scribner said:


> But, since I never ran `service ntpd start` after installing FreeBSD, is that something I was supposed to do?


The `ntpd_enable="YES"` will make sure the service is started at boot. By running `service ntpd start` you're starting it yourself, which is useful if you enabled the service (added it to rc.conf) but don't want to reboot to start the service. `service ntpd stop` will stop it, and `service ntpd restart` will restart it. You need to restart the service if you have made changes to /etc/ntp.conf for example. 



Scribner said:


> Otherwise, is `ntpdate 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org` something I should run as root?


Yes. Pretty much every command that changes anything on the system itself needs to be started or run as root. Because only root is allowed to make those changes.


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

I'll run `# ntpdate 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org` as a last resort because that seems like manually setting the clock. I would prefer to get my clock fixed so the system automatically sets the time.

I take it because `service ntpd status` doesn't alter the state of the whole system (see below), you wanted me to run it as a regular user, not root. But, still, shouldn't that command have returned that ntpd _is_ running?

Also, you can ignore the part in my last reply where I ask if I should run `service ntpd start` and if I should run the command as root. It is my understanding, based on my other thread, that that command would want to be run as root, but also that ntpd should have automatically started after the first reboot, anyway.



eternal_noob said:


> You'll soon get a feeling for this. As a rule of thumb: All commands which alter the state of the whole system need root privileges.


Thanks!

From my vantage point, at this point the issue seems like it's with ntpd. I did run `# service ntpd status` as root (I take it this was safe, but it's probably better to run that command as a regular user), and it still says it's not running.



SirDice said:


> The cool thing about sysrc(8) is that you can run it as many times as you want. All this does it making sure `ntpd_enable="YES"` is set in rc.conf, if it's already there it won't change anything. If it's not, it will get added.


I will try running that command then. But would a better way for writing the command/syntax be `# sysrc ntpd_enable="YES"` (note the quotation marks)? I just see that's how the other lines are written in /etc/rc.conf. Thanks for the rest of your post; I read it after I had already begun writing my reply.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I'll run `# ntpdate 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org` as a last resort because that seems like manually setting the clock. I would prefer to get my clock fixed so the system automatically sets the time.


Yes, and the best approach to get your clock fixed is to run that ntpdate(8) command manually once, just to get the clock in sync now. Then let ntpd(8) do it's magic by keeping it synced in the background.


Scribner said:


> But would a better way for writing the command/syntax be `# sysrc ntpd_enable="YES"` (note the quotation marks)?


In this case it actually doesn't matter if there are quotation marks around it. But for the sake of consistency, yeah, sure. 



Scribner said:


> From my vantage point, at this point the issue seems like it's with ntpd. I did run `# service ntpd status` as root (I take it this was safe, but it's probably better to run that command as a regular user), and it still says it's not running.


If you try to start it and it's already running it will tell you it's already running, yes, it's safe to do. If it starts, or at least says it has started the service, and you do a `service ntpd status` it should tell you it was started and is running. If it's not running, it failed to start for some reason. Most likely cause of that is a typo or error in /etc/ntp.conf. The default config should be fine, it's not perfect but it shouldn't cause errors. 

To get the best results from NTP you need to look up a more 'local' NTP service. You can find them here: https://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

I just ran `# sysrc ntpd_enable="YES"`. It returned `ntpd_enable: YES -> YES`. After rebooting, the clock is still set to UTC. `% service ntpd status` still returns `ntpd is not running.`.


----------



## Scribner (Nov 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Yes, and the best approach to get your clock fixed is to run that ntpdate(8) command manually once, just to get the clock in sync now. Then let ntpd(8) do it's magic by keeping it synced in the background.


I thought it would just be easier to tell if ntpd is fixed by seeing if my computer displays an accurate time. Shouldn't ntpd run each time at boot (re: "in the background")?



SirDice said:


> If you try to start it and it's already running it will tell you it's already running, yes, it's safe to do. If it starts, or at least says it has started the service, and you do a `service ntpd status` it should tell you it was started and is running. If it's not running, it failed to start for some reason. Most likely cause of that is a typo or error in /etc/ntp.conf. The default config should be fine, it's not perfect but it shouldn't cause errors.


Note that I haven't tried manually starting the service. Should I try running `# service ntpd start` (probably unneccessary because it should automatically start at boot)?

So do you think the problem lies with the file /etc/ntp.conf? I don't believe I made any edits to that file. How would I go about investigating and fixing this issue.



SirDice said:


> To get the best results from NTP you need to look up a more 'local' NTP service. You can find them here: https://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/


So are you saying it would be better to run `# ntpdate 0.us.pool.ntp.org` than `# ntpdate 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org`?

I should say at this point that I did _not_ enable the ntpdate service in the system configuration when I installed FreeBSD. I chose not to enable this service because the Handbook says:


> ntpdate - Enable the automatic clock synchronization at boot time. The functionality of this program is now available in the ntpd(8) daemon. After a suitable period of mourning, the ntpdate(8) utility will be retired.



To me, that sounded like it was an old service and I should just use ntpd instead. Do you think this could be the problem? If so, is there any way to enable the ntpdate service now, or should I reinstall FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I thought it would just be easier to tell if ntpd is fixed by seeing if my computer displays an accurate time.


Yes, but the problem is that ntpd(8) won't make that change if the 'jump' in time is too big. 


Scribner said:


> Should I try running `# service ntpd start` (probably unneccessary because it should automatically start at boot)?


If you have `ntpd_enable="YES"` in rc.conf, then yes, it should have started at boot. Check if it's running with `service ntpd status`. Or `ps -aux | grep ntp`



Scribner said:


> To me, that sounded like it was an old service and I should just use ntpd instead.


Yes, using ntpdate(8) as a service (in other words *_enable it in rc.conf), but it's still useful as a quick command to run. 



Scribner said:


> If so, is there any way to enable the ntpdate service now, or should I reinstall FreeBSD?


No need to reinstall. Just run, in order, `tzsetup` (set your timezone correctly). `ntpdate 0.us.pool.ntp.org` (this might give a big jump forwards or backwards in time). Then check if ntpd(8) is running and enabled in rc.conf, restart it just to be sure `service ntpd restart`. 

Now, the date(1) command should give you a proper time and date. You don't need to do anything else. It takes a bit of time for ntpd(8) to 'settle' down. Time keeping is serious business. Just keep an eye on date(1) (or some other application that shows the time).

You can periodically do `ntpdate -q 0.us.pool.ntp.org` to see how far off the mark your local clock is compared to the internet time source.


----------



## Jose (Nov 24, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I thought it would just be easier to tell if ntpd is fixed by seeing if my computer displays an accurate time.


I like to use the ntpq(8) command to see the details of how my NTP daemon is working. Note that this command is not available for Opentpd. Here's the output of the ntpq(8) "peers" command on my server that uses the default ntp.conf(5):

```
ntpq> pe
     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter
==============================================================================
 0.freebsd.pool. .POOL.          16 p    -   64    0    0.000   +0.000   0.000
+69.130.244.141  64.250.105.228   3 u  484 1024  377   57.233   +1.569   2.763
-ntp3.junkemailf 216.218.254.202  2 u  395 1024  377    4.066   +3.138  30.650
+mail.eaanderson 130.207.244.240  2 u  402 1024  377   48.850   +3.867   0.945
*c-73-239-136-18 50.35.73.228     2 u   71 1024  377   40.531   -2.036   1.455
-jane.qotw.net   42.20.202.230    2 u  791 1024  377   48.876   +4.827   0.846
```
As you can see, my clock is offset by 2 milliseconds from its peer. The characters to the left of the servers' names are their status. The character "*" means peer, "+" means candidate, and "-" means outlier. You can see more details with the "associations" command:

```
ntpq> as
ind assid status  conf reach auth condition  last_event cnt
===========================================================
  1 34431  8811   yes  none  none    reject    mobilize  1
  2 34432  14fa    no   yes  none candidate    sys_peer 15
  3 34433  13fa    no   yes  none   outlier    sys_peer 15
  4 34434  14fa    no   yes  none candidate    sys_peer 15
  5 34435  16fa    no   yes  none  sys.peer    sys_peer 15
  6 34436  13fa    no   yes  none   outlier    sys_peer 15
```
Exit ntpq(8) with "quit" or just "q".


Scribner said:


> To me, that sounded like it was an old service and I should just use ntpd instead. Do you think this could be the problem? If so, is there any way to enable the ntpdate service now, or should I reinstall FreeBSD?


They do different things. The ntpdate(8) command sets the date and time abruptly all at once. Time may actually appear to go backwards by a non-trivial amount. Many daemons cannot cope with this relativistic impossibility and crash. This is why it should only be run at boot. The ntpd(8) daemon will gradually slew the time to get it closer to the reference clock's time. How this is done varies by operating system, but basically the system clock will be very gradually slowed down or sped up to adjust the time.

The ntpdate(8) utility is based on a very old version of Ntpd, and can be replaced with `ntpd -q -g`. That has been the plan for some time now, but hasn't happened for some reason.


----------



## Scribner (Nov 25, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Yes, using ntpdate(8) as a service (in other words *_enable it in rc.conf), but it's still useful as a quick command to run.


It looks like you meant to agree on something about "using ntpdate(8) as a service." Did you mean to say it's old or obsolete?



SirDice said:


> No need to reinstall. Just run, in order, `tzsetup` (set your timezone correctly). `ntpdate 0.us.pool.ntp.org` (this might give a big jump forwards or backwards in time). Then check if ntpd(8) is running and enabled in rc.conf, restart it just to be sure `service ntpd restart`.
> 
> Now, the date(1) command should give you a proper time and date. You don't need to do anything else. It takes a bit of time for ntpd(8) to 'settle' down. Time keeping is serious business. Just keep an eye on date(1) (or some other application that shows the time).
> 
> You can periodically do `ntpdate -q 0.us.pool.ntp.org` to see how far off the mark your local clock is compared to the internet time source.


I didn't think there was any need to reinstall, but it's frustrating that there hasn't been an easy fix.

I didn't run `# tzsetup` because I already ran it earlier today. I did run `# ntpdate 0.us.pool.ntp.org` (as root), and that set the clock to the correct date and time. I then ran `% service ntpd status` (as a regular user), and it still returned `ntpd is not running.`. So I did as you said and ran `# service ntpd restart` (I take it I was supposed to run this command as root because it does something that affects the entire system), and it returned:
`ntpd not running? (check /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid).
Starting ntpd.`
When I exited the root account and ran `% service ntpd status` (as a regular user), it still returns that `ntpd is not running.`.

So the issue remains that ntpd is not running



Jose said:


> I like to use the ntpq(8) command to see the details of how my NTP daemon is working. Note that this command is not available for Opentpd. Here's the output of the ntpq(8) "peers" command on my server that uses the default ntp.conf(5):
> 
> ```
> ntpq> pe
> ...


Thanks. This was all useful information that I, as a newbie, appreciate.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2021)

Scribner said:


> When I exited the root account and ran `% service ntpd status` (as a regular user), it still returns that `ntpd is not running.`.


That should work though:

```
> service ntpd status
ntpd is running as pid 91687.
```

Check if it's running with `ps -aux | grep ntp`, you should see something like this:

```
> ps -aux | grep ntp
ntpd   91687    0.0  0.0    18908    5820  -  Ss   10:37         0:03.97 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f
dice  41645    0.0  0.0    11360    2428  0  R+   10:20         0:00.00 grep ntp
```

If none of these show ntpd(8) is running something is causing it to fail to start.


----------



## Scribner (Nov 25, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Check if it's running with `ps -aux | grep ntp`, you should see something like this:
> 
> ```
> > ps -aux | grep ntp
> ...


The first time I ran that command I got a bunch of stuff relating to Firefox, so I closed Firefox with nothing else open and ran it again. This time, it returned:

```
% ps -aux | grep ntp
<myusername> 46347  0.0  0.0     12868   2428  1  S+   08:23   0:00.00 grep ntp
```
Where <myusername> is my username.

I take it this means something is causing ntpd to fail to start. Do you have any ideas why, or is this subject for another thread?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2021)

Scribner said:


> Do you have any ideas why, or is this subject for another thread?


Most likely cause is an error in /etc/ntp.conf. Can you post yours?


----------



## Scribner (Nov 25, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Most likely cause is an error in /etc/ntp.conf. Can you post yours?


I ran `# ee /etc/ntp.conf` as root. Could I also have run `% ee /etc/ntp.conf` as a regular user, since I am only viewing--not editing--a file? I still make the mistake of doing Ctrl-C to copy when I am in a terminal, and I don't want to mess up stuff. Anyway, here's my /etc/ntp.conf file:


```
#
# $FreeBSD$
#
# Default NTP servers for the FreeBSD operating system.
#
# Don't forget to enable ntpd in /etc/rc.conf with:
# ntpd_enable="YES"
#
# The driftfile is by default /var/db/ntpd.drift, check
# /etc/defaults/rc.conf on how to change the location.
#

#
# Set the target and limit for adding servers configured via pool statements
# or discovered dynamically via mechanisms such as broadcast and manycast.
# Ntpd automatically adds maxclock-1 servers from configured pools, and may
# add as many as maxclock*2 if necessary to ensure that at least minclock
# servers are providing good consistent time.
#
tos minclock 3 maxclock 6

#
# The following pool statement will give you a random set of NTP servers
# geographically close to you.  A single pool statement adds multiple
# servers from the pool, according to the tos minclock/maxclock targets.
# See http://www.pool.ntp.org/ for details.  Note, pool.ntp.org encourages
# users with a static IP and good upstream NTP servers to add a server
# to the pool. See http://www.pool.ntp.org/join.html if you are interested.
#
# The option `iburst' is used for faster initial synchronization.
#
pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org iburst

#
# If you want to pick yourself which country's public NTP server
# you want to sync against, comment out the above pool, uncomment
# the next one, and replace CC with the country's abbreviation.
# Make sure that the hostname resolves to a proper IP address!
#
# pool 0.CC.pool.ntp.org iburst

#
# To configure a specific server, such as an organization-wide local
# server, add lines similar to the following.  One or more specific
# servers can be configured in addition to, or instead of, any server
# pools specified above.  When both are configured, ntpd first adds all
# the specific servers, then adds servers from the pool until the tos
# minclock/maxclock targets are met.
#
#server time.my-internal.org iburst

#
# Security:
#
# By default, only allow time queries and block all other requests
# from unauthenticated clients.
#
# The "restrict source" line allows peers to be mobilized when added by
# ntpd from a pool, but does not enable mobilizing a new peer association
# by other dynamic means (broadcast, manycast, ntpq commands, etc).
#
# See http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Support/AccessRestrictions
# for more information.
#
restrict default limited kod nomodify notrap noquery nopeer
restrict source  limited kod nomodify notrap noquery

#
# Alternatively, the following rules would block all unauthorized access.
#
#restrict default ignore
#
# In this case, all remote NTP time servers also need to be explicitly
# allowed or they would not be able to exchange time information with
# this server.
#
# Please note that this example doesn't work for the servers in
# the pool.ntp.org domain since they return multiple A records.
#
#restrict 0.pool.ntp.org nomodify nopeer noquery notrap
#restrict 1.pool.ntp.org nomodify nopeer noquery notrap
#restrict 2.pool.ntp.org nomodify nopeer noquery notrap
#
# The following settings allow unrestricted access from the localhost
restrict 127.0.0.1
restrict ::1

#
# If a server loses sync with all upstream servers, NTP clients
# no longer follow that server. The local clock can be configured
# to provide a time source when this happens, but it should usually
# be configured on just one server on a network. For more details see
# http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Support/UndisciplinedLocalClock
# The use of Orphan Mode may be preferable.
#
#server 127.127.1.0
#fudge 127.127.1.0 stratum 10

# See http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Support/ConfiguringNTP#Section_6.14.
# for documentation regarding leapfile. Updates to the file can be obtained
# from ftp://time.nist.gov/pub/ or ftp://tycho.usno.navy.mil/pub/ntp/.
# Use either leapfile in /etc/ntp or periodically updated leapfile in /var/db.
#leapfile "/etc/ntp/leap-seconds"
leapfile "/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list"

# Specify the number of megabytes of memory that should be allocated and
# locked. -1 (default) means "do not lock the process into memory".
# 0 means "lock whatever memory the process wants into memory". Any other
# number means to lock up to that number of megabytes into memory.
# 0 may result in a segfault when ASLR with stack gap randomization
# is enabled.
#rlimit memlock 32
```


----------



## roarde (Nov 27, 2021)

*If FreeBSD is the only presently installed OS:*

Reboot. Enter BIOS setup. Set the time. *Add* six hours to your wall-clock, and set that time. Error of no more than two minutes (I think) is okay. Reminder: It's presently evening, so you'll probably need "tomorrow's" date. Save and exit setup.

That probably fixes you. If not, run tzsetup as root again, and reply "Yes" to the first question, about whether the CMOS clock is set to UTC. Note that tzsetup doesn't clear some terminals on exit; if you can see yourself typing `clear<enter>` on-screen, tzsetup fully finished. Once this is all done, ntpd will probably start and stay running after boot, as expected.

FreeBSD can easily handle a CMOS clock set to local as well, but honestly it's harder for most humans to set up that way. I do admit that forgetting to add time to the wall-clock when setting time in BIOS still catches me sometimes to this day, tho.

*If Windows or DOS is installed as well:*

Set BIOS time directly from wall-clock, then answer "No" to first question in tzsetup. Yes, there's a registry setting that would let you use a UTC CMOS clock with Windows, but personally I'd keep it the way most other people have it until UTC finally becomes the default there.

*If you have some other, additional OS installed:*

Personally, I'd change them over to starting with a UTC-CMOS-clock. Opinions vary.

*Future installations not Windows or DOS should be set for UTC-CMOS-clock.*


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 4, 2021)

Scribner said:


> … my /etc/ntp.conf …



That appears normal, compared to mine. 



roarde said:


> … forgetting to add time to the wall-clock when setting time in BIOS …



I never have, because it confuses me. Should I add 1, or subtract 1, if I set the time in BIOS during British Summer Time?


----------



## Scribner (Dec 5, 2021)

roarde Welcome to the Forums! Thanks for the post, but I think the issue actually lies with ntpd failing to start.

grahamperrin Thanks for confirming. I suspected the file was normal, since I just installed FreeBSD and never edited the file. The issue regarding ntpd failing to start is perhaps for a new thread. In the meantime, I am fine manually setting my computer's clock (via `# ntpdate 0.us.pool.ntp.org`). I also have some unanswered post-installation questions in my "Best (and Most Correct)" thread, so I will probably look into those first.


----------



## Erichans (Dec 5, 2021)

As root, could you execute and show the output of the following commands:
`ls -l /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid`

Check if ntpd is not running with:
`ps -auxww | grep ntpd`

Start ntpd manually and not via the service command (note: this is one line!):
`/usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log`

The -D and the -l option should generate a log file. Check if ntpd is running: 
`ps -auxww | grep ntpd`

Because of your problems, ntpd may not have started but, hopefully the logfile will help us: 
`cat /var/log/ntp.log`


----------



## Scribner (Dec 5, 2021)

Erichans said:


> As root, could you execute and show the output of the following commands:
> `ls -l /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid`


You wanted me to run _all_ of the commands as root, correct? I did (and my command prompt of # should reflect that). Someone please let me know if it was unsafe to run any of these commands or post their output. I replaced my hostname with <hostname> and username with <username>. Anyway, here it goes:


```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ls -l /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid
-rw-r--r--  1 ntpd  ntpd  5 Dec  4 17:54 /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid
```



Erichans said:


> Check if ntpd is not running with:
> `ps -auxww | grep ntpd`




```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ps -auxww | grep ntpd
ntpd       37721   0.0  0.1     21864   6620  -  Ss   17:54     0:00.21 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
root       56657   0.0  0.0     12868   2440  1  S+   19:15     0:00.00 grep ntpd
```



Erichans said:


> Start ntpd manually and not via the service command (note: this is one line!):
> `/usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log`




```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log
```



Erichans said:


> The -D and the -l option should generate a log file. Check if ntpd is running:
> `ps -auxww | grep ntpd`




```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ps -auxww | grep ntpd
ntpd       37721   0.0  0.1     21864   6620  -  Ss   17:54     0:00.23 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
root       60960   0.0  0.0     12868   2440  1  S+   19:23     0:00.00 grep ntpd
```



Erichans said:


> Because of your problems, ntpd may not have started but, hopefully the logfile will give us some help:
> `cat /var/log/ntp.log`




```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # cat /var/log/ntp.log
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: ----------------------------------------------------
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: ----------------------------------------------------
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: proto: precision = 0.190 usec (-22)
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: basedate set to 2018-08-07
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: gps base set to 2018-08-12 (week 2014)
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: unable to bind to wildcard address :: - another process may be running - EXITING
```


----------



## Erichans (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes, you understood correctly, as root.

You already had a ntpd running; that is why you saw:
`4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: unable to bind to wildcard address :: - another process may be running - EXITING`

I suspect there is something wrong with the ntpd.pid file, please show its contents:
`ps -auxww | grep ntpd`
`cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid`


----------



## Scribner (Dec 5, 2021)

Erichans said:


> Yes, you understood correctly, as root.
> 
> You already had a ntpd running; that is why you saw:
> `4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: unable to bind to wildcard address :: - another process may be running - EXITING`
> ...


You wanted me to run these next two commands as root as well, correct? I am new to Unix, so I need to know when I should run commands as root. Needless to say, I did run them as root. Here it goes:


```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ps -auxww | grep ntpd
ntpd       70107   0.0  0.1     21864   6552  -  Ss   19:54    0:00.02 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
root       89891   0.0  0.0     12868   2440  1  S+   19:59    0:00.00 grep ntpd
```



Erichans said:


> `cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid`




```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid
70107root@<hostname>:/home/<username> #
```

I included the next new command prompt line because the "70107" seemed unexpected and significant. Do you know what that means?

Edit: Note that I did restart my computer between this post and my last post.


----------



## Erichans (Dec 5, 2021)

Thank you. That number "70107" is the PID (process ID) of the ntpd. With a _running_ ntpd the number in /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid should be the same as the PID you see when running `ps` (second column):
`ntpd       70107   0.0  0.1     21864   6552  -  Ss   19:54    0:00.02 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift`

First, lets try something simple, see what happens. Please execute and show the output:

```
ps -auxww | grep ntpd
service -v ntpd stop
ps -auxww | grep ntpd
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 5, 2021)

Erichans said:


> First, lets try something simple, see what happens. Please execute and show the output:
> 
> ```
> ps -auxww | grep ntpd
> ...


Again, you do want me to run all of these commands as root, correct? (Please always specify.)


```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ps -auxww | grep ntpd
ntpd       70107   0.0  0.1     21864   6552  -  Ss   19:54     0:00.13 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
root       28275   0.0  0.0     12868   2440  1  S+   20:40     0:00.00 grep ntpd
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # service -v ntpd stop
ntpd is located in /etc/rc.d
Stopping ntpd.
Waiting for PIDS: 70107.
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ps -auxww | grep ntpd
root       31823   0.0  0.0     12868   2440  1  S+   20:41     0:00.00 grep ntpd
```


----------



## Erichans (Dec 5, 2021)

This looks and works as it is supposed to: promising. You had ntpd already running (from boot) and you succesfully stopped it via `service`

Next try these and with output, as root again:

```
ps -auxww | grep ntpd
service ntpd start
ps -auxww | grep ntpd
service ntpd status
service ntpd stop
ps -auxww | grep ntpd
service ntpd status
cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 5, 2021)

Erichans said:


> Next try these and with output, as root again:
> 
> ```
> ps -auxww | grep ntpd
> ...




```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ps -auxww | grep ntpd
root       54877   0.0  0.0     12868   2440  1  S+   21:01     0:00.00 grep ntpd
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # service ntpd start
Starting ntpd.
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ps -auxww | grep ntpd
ntpd       63109   0.0  0.1     21864   6944  -  Ss   21:02     0:00.01 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
root       64240   0.0  0.0     12868   2440  1  S+   21:02     0:00.00 grep ntpd
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # service ntpd status
ntpd is running as pid 63109.
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # service ntpd stop
Stopping ntpd.
Waiting for PIDS: 63109.
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ps -auxww | grep ntpd
root       71872   0.0  0.0     12868   2440  1  S+   21:03     0:00.00 grep ntpd
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # service ntpd status
ntpd is not running.
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid
63109root@<hostname>:/home/<username> #
```


----------



## Erichans (Dec 5, 2021)

Very nice, now it al seems to work as it should! I hope you can follow the things that happened along the command sequence you issued.

My guess it that somehow at some  moment something went wrong with your /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid.

What I know (this may not be the definitive answer):
When you have a runing ntpd (as observed via `ps`) after boot, you really need /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid and the PID in the `ps` to be the same.

The service command is a general command that runs via another script. You might have seen examples of `service xxx start` where xxx is not ntpd. For ntpd (and I presume for all other daemons/services) it absolutely needs these two PIDs to be the same. When these two numbers are not the same `service ntpd status` wil not be able to find the running ntpd because it uses the number in ntpd.pid as an identification to locate ntpd by PID in all the running processes. It follows that `service ntpd stop` will also not work, obviously.

ntpd is a daemon process, briefly: that is a process that provides certain services in the background. Because of this nature they are usually started at boot time: that has to be specified of course. Before the introduction of the service command in FreeBSD daemons were started in another way. You have started the ntpd daemon manually, at least you tried to do so but were confronted with an already running ntpd: that generated the message `unable to bind to wildcard address :: - another process may be running - EXITING` in the log file (see also: ntpd(8)). You might agree that two instances of the same daemon (= two ntpd daemons with different PIDs) might not bode well for nice time keeping).

When you have a running ntpd (via `ps`) but `service ntpd status` says nothing is running, you probably have a problem that your /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid does not have the same PID as the runnning ntpd. You can try to resolve that in the following manner (colors added for highlighting):


```
% cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid                                                                                       
37904
% ps -auxww | grep ntpd                                                                                                 
ntpd       47904   0.0  0.2   18860   6032  -  Ss   04:39      0:00.06 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -g
root       48330   0.0  0.1   11152   2208  3  R+   04:45      0:00.00 grep ntpd
% service ntpd status                                                                                                  
ntpd is not running.
% service ntpd stop                                                                                                     
ntpd not running? (check /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid).
% rm /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid                                                                                           
% echo 47904 > /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid                                                                         
% cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid                                                                                          
47904
% service ntpd status                                                                                                 
ntpd is running as pid 47904.
% service ntpd stop                                                                                                    
Stopping ntpd.
Waiting for PIDS: 47904.
% service ntpd status                                                                                                 
ntpd is not running.
%
```

What also works is that you can kill(1) the running ntpd and delete /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid:

```
% cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid
38857
% ps -auxww | grep ntpd
ntpd       48857   0.0  0.2   18880   6036  -  Ss   04:51      0:00.09 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -g
root       49582   0.0  0.1   11176   2216  3  R+   05:02      0:00.00 grep ntpd
% service ntpd status
ntpd is not running.
% service ntpd stop
ntpd not running? (check /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid).
% kill 48857
% rm /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid
% ps -auxww | grep ntpd
root       49663   0.0  0.1   11268   2236  3  R+   05:03      0:00.00 grep ntpd
% service ntpd start
Starting ntpd.
% ps -auxww | grep ntpd
ntpd       49677   1.1  0.2   18764   6040  -  Ss   05:03      0:00.02 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -g
root       49679   0.0  0.1   11332   2244  3  S+   05:03      0:00.01 grep ntpd
% service ntpd status
ntpd is running as pid 49677.
% cat /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid
49677% 
% service ntpd stop
Stopping ntpd.
Waiting for PIDS: 49677.
% service ntpd status
ntpd is not running.
% ps -auxww | grep ntpd
root       49768   0.0  0.1    4888   1988  3  R+   05:04      0:00.00 grep ntpd
%
```

Notice that, when starting ntpd, a new /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid is created when it is not present.

___
Edit:  For reference: Practical rc.d scripting in BSD


----------



## Erichans (Dec 5, 2021)

As far as I know starting ntpd via `service` is equivalent to manually starting via ntpd(8) as you did once (see above).

Now there is one more example that will show a "nice" log file when starting ntpd. As far as I know `service` does not provide a suitable possibility for the options that I have provided when starting ntpd manually (I did try but, also noticed that service(8) states as much).

```
% rm /var/log/ntp.log
% ps -auxww | grep ntpd
root       51998   0.0  0.1   11144   2184  3  R+   05:37      0:00.00 grep ntpd
% /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log
% ps -auxww | grep ntpd
root       52000   0.1  0.2   18800   6052  -  Ss   05:37      0:00.02 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log
root       52002   0.0  0.1   11332   2244  3  S+   05:37      0:00.00 grep ntpd
% service ntpd status
ntpd is running as pid 52000.
% ls -l /var/log/ntp.log
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2328 Dec  5 05:37 /var/log/ntp.log
% cat /var/log/ntp.log
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: ----------------------------------------------------
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: ----------------------------------------------------
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: proto: precision = 0.399 usec (-21)
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: basedate set to 2018-08-07
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: gps base set to 2018-08-12 (week 2014)
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen and drop on 0 v6wildcard [::]:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen and drop on 1 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen normally on 2 lo0 [::1]:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen normally on 3 lo0 [fe80::1%2]:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen normally on 4 lo0 127.0.0.1:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen normally on 5 wlan0 192.168.178.18:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listening on routing socket on fd #26 for interface updates
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: kernel reports TIME_ERROR: 0x2041: Clock Unsynchronized
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: kernel reports TIME_ERROR: 0x2041: Clock Unsynchronized
 5 Dec 05:37:22 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 94.130.49.186
 5 Dec 05:37:23 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 206.82.28.3
 5 Dec 05:37:24 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 216.229.4.66
 5 Dec 05:37:25 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 192.36.143.130
 5 Dec 05:37:26 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 162.159.200.1
 5 Dec 05:37:27 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 162.159.200.123
 5 Dec 05:37:28 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 129.250.35.251
 5 Dec 05:37:29 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 185.51.192.34
% service ntpd stop
Stopping ntpd.
Waiting for PIDS: 52000.
% ps -auxww | grep ntpd
root       52108   0.0  0.1   11332   2244  3  S+   05:38      0:00.00 grep ntpd
% service ntpd status
ntpd is not running.
% cat /var/log/ntp.log
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: ----------------------------------------------------
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[51999]: ----------------------------------------------------
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: proto: precision = 0.399 usec (-21)
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: basedate set to 2018-08-07
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: gps base set to 2018-08-12 (week 2014)
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen and drop on 0 v6wildcard [::]:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen and drop on 1 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen normally on 2 lo0 [::1]:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen normally on 3 lo0 [fe80::1%2]:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen normally on 4 lo0 127.0.0.1:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listen normally on 5 wlan0 192.168.178.18:123
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: Listening on routing socket on fd #26 for interface updates
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: kernel reports TIME_ERROR: 0x2041: Clock Unsynchronized
 5 Dec 05:37:21 ntpd[52000]: kernel reports TIME_ERROR: 0x2041: Clock Unsynchronized
 5 Dec 05:37:22 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 94.130.49.186
 5 Dec 05:37:23 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 206.82.28.3
 5 Dec 05:37:24 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 216.229.4.66
 5 Dec 05:37:25 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 192.36.143.130
 5 Dec 05:37:26 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 162.159.200.1
 5 Dec 05:37:27 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 162.159.200.123
 5 Dec 05:37:28 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 129.250.35.251
 5 Dec 05:37:29 ntpd[52000]: Soliciting pool server 185.51.192.34
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: 94.130.49.186 local addr 192.168.178.18 -> <null>
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: 206.82.28.3 local addr 192.168.178.18 -> <null>
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: 216.229.4.66 local addr 192.168.178.18 -> <null>
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: 192.36.143.130 local addr 192.168.178.18 -> <null>
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: 162.159.200.1 local addr 192.168.178.18 -> <null>
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: 162.159.200.123 local addr 192.168.178.18 -> <null>
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: 129.250.35.251 local addr 192.168.178.18 -> <null>
 5 Dec 05:38:31 ntpd[52000]: 185.51.192.34 local addr 192.168.178.18 -> <null>
%
```

Happy timekeeping


----------



## Scribner (Dec 5, 2021)

Thank you, Erichans. It sounds like you fixed it!

As mentioned elsewhere (probably in this thread), I am new to Unix and am not a computer scientist. When I first read your messages on my phone when I got up this morning, I didn't really understand them because my technical knowledge is limited. When I looked at them again on my computer, however, they started to make more sense (admittedly, I understand post #48 more than #49).

Some questions/observations:

1) Is it safe for me to run `% service ntpd status` (as a regular user) now to monitor the status of ntpd?

2) In your examples, it's my understanding when you're logged in as root your command prompt is "%," whereas on my computer that command prompt is reserved for a regular user.

3) I noticed one of the last things you had me do in my terminal, and in your examples in post #48, is run `# service ntpd stop` _without_ running the equivalent command to start it afterwards. Was I not supposed to then start ntpd? Was it already started or started via another method? Is my ntpd already started?


----------



## Scribner (Dec 6, 2021)

For the first time since following Erichans's solution, I tried running `% service ntpd status` (as a regular user) and it still returns

```
ntpd is not running.
```

Shouldn't the command return ntpd _is_ running?


----------



## mark_j (Dec 6, 2021)

is *ntpd_enable="YES"* in your /etc/rc.conf?
If so, it's failed. You will need to look in your logs for information.


----------



## roarde (Dec 7, 2021)

mark_j said:


> is *ntpd_enable="YES"* in your /etc/rc.conf?
> If so, it's failed. You will need to look in your logs for information.


I intentionally set BIOS's time 5 hours too slow and booted. Ntpd ran at boot, couldn't find any indication of problems in logs. Ntpd eventually gave up (I assume) and quit. Still can't find anything about it in logs.

What might I be missing?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2021)

roarde said:


> I intentionally set BIOS's time 5 hours too slow and booted. Ntpd ran at boot, couldn't find any indication of problems in logs. Ntpd eventually gave up (I assume) and quit. Still can't find anything about it in logs.
> 
> What might I be missing?




```
-g, --panicgate
             Allow the first adjustment to be Big.  This option may appear an
             unlimited number of times.

             Normally, ntpd exits with a message to the system log if the
             offset exceeds the panic threshold, which is 1000 s by default.
             This option allows the time to be set to any value without
             restriction; however, this can happen only once. If the threshold
             is exceeded after that, ntpd will exit with a message to the
             system log. This option can be used with the -q and -x options.
             See the tinker configuration file directive for other options.
```
ntpd(8)


----------



## mark_j (Dec 7, 2021)

roarde said:


> I intentionally set BIOS's time 5 hours too slow and booted. Ntpd ran at boot, couldn't find any indication of problems in logs. Ntpd eventually gave up (I assume) and quit. Still can't find anything about it in logs.
> 
> What might I be missing?


In that instance you could also add to rc.conf:
*ntpd_sync_on_start="YES*"

That's particularly useful for systems with no real time clock or the battery's dead on your motherboard and time's not "sticking" between power cycles.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 7, 2021)

mark_j said:


> is *ntpd_enable="YES"* in your /etc/rc.conf?
> If so, it's failed. You will need to look in your logs for information.


As I say in my original post, it is.

Would anyone be able to look at Erichans's troubleshooting steps in posts #40-49? I just want to make sure everything he had me do was sound advice. I am new to Unix and, aside from briefly looking at the man pages for the commands, wasn't really sure what I was doing.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 7, 2021)

I am coming at this late, so I haven't read all the preceding posts, sorry.

So, is it working or not? 

If it's working then whatever Erichans advice was, it worked; give him a big thanks and mark this as solved.

If not, then please post what is the problem.


----------



## roarde (Dec 8, 2021)

SirDice said:


> ```
> -g, --panicgate
> Allow the first adjustment to be Big.  This option may appear an
> unlimited number of times.
> ...





mark_j said:


> In that instance you could also add to rc.conf:
> *ntpd_sync_on_start="YES*"
> 
> That's particularly useful for systems with no real time clock or the battery's dead on your motherboard and time's not "sticking" between power cycles.



I set it back, as I expected to. The problem isn't that ntpd quit; forcing it to do so was the idea. The problem is that either its exit and the reason for it wasn't logged, or I can't find that log. This looked exactly like the situation OP describes, which is why it's in this thread.

If I run ntpd with the -g option, what copies that time to my CMOS RTC, which is configured as set to UTC? If configured as set to local, adjkerntz does that at shutdown, but for UTC, I dunno.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2021)

mark_j said:


> I am coming at this late, so I haven't read all the preceding posts, sorry.
> 
> So, is it working or not?
> 
> ...


When I run `% service ntpd status` as a regular user, it returns that ntpd is not running.

Additionally, lately when I've booted up my computer (probably 50% of the time), as the shell gives me the login prompt, I believe it says there's some sort of problem with wpa_supplicant and with ntpd connecting to the *.ntp.org server. I never got these sort of error messages before following the advice in posts #40-49 in this thread, but I also had only booted up my computer perhaps 10-20 times, so the sample size was small. If possible, could someone look at the instructions in posts #40-49 -- ideally, my posts that show exactly what I typed and the output -- and see if it all looks good? I'm just worried trying to fix one thing caused new problems.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 8, 2021)

Scribner said:


> When I run `% service ntpd status` as a regular user, it returns that ntpd is not running.
> 
> Additionally, lately when I've booted up my computer (probably 50% of the time), as the shell gives me the login prompt, I believe it says there's some sort of problem with wpa_supplicant and with ntpd connecting to the *.ntp.org server. I never got these sort of error messages before following the advice in posts #40-49 in this thread, but I also had only booted up my computer perhaps 10-20 times, so the sample size was small. If possible, could someone look at the instructions in posts #40-49 -- ideally, my posts that show exactly what I typed and the output -- and see if it all looks good? I'm just worried trying to fix one thing caused new problems.


Getting the status  of a service does not require root, so that's fine.
The issue with the problems you're having is we can't see what you can see.
I suggest a sledge-hammer approach. Perform a 'grep -i wpa /var/log/*' as root and see if that returns something.If so, it's best to post the output here and someone familiar with it can then chime in.
If you followed the instructions, ntpd should be outputting information into a log file, so again, 'grep -i ntp /var/log/*' to see if there's anything. (Apologies I can't recall where ntpd dumps its errors)

I think we also need to see your /etc/rc.conf, or at the very least the entries for ntp.

Another thing is that ISPs, at least in my experience, have public ntp servers so you can use them if you can find their addresses. These are often better because they're within their network.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Getting the status  of a service does not require root, so that's fine.
> The issue with the problems you're having is we can't see what you can see.
> I suggest a sledge-hammer approach. Perform a 'grep -i wpa /var/log/*' as root and see if that returns something.If so, it's best to post the output here and someone familiar with it can then chime in.
> If you followed the instructions, ntpd should be outputting information into a log file, so again, 'grep -i ntp /var/log/*' to see if there's anything. (Apologies I can't recall where ntpd dumps its errors)
> ...


Because of the 25,000-character limit, this is going to be a multi-part post.

I got the messages at the login prompt again when I booted up my computer just now.

You wanted me to run those two commands without the single quotes, correct? How safe is it to post all this information? I replaced my username with <username> and my hostname with <hostname>. Thanks for specifying to run these commands as root (I still need to know when to do this).

`grep -i wpa /var/log/*`:

```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # grep -i wpa /var/log/*
grep: /var/log/ConsoleKit: Is a directory
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: wlanconfig: wpa_cli ping
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: wlanconfig: wpa_supplicant -B -i "wlan0" -c "/tmp/bsdinstall_etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: wlanconfig: wpa_cli ping
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: wlanconfig: wpa_cli scan
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: wlanconfig: wpa_cli scan_results
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:30:57:8e:cc:85:a3       2432    -50     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    net
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:30:57:8e:cc:ba:44       5220    -56     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    net
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:30:57:8e:48:18:88       5220    -60     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    net
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:30:57:8e:cc:85:a4       5220    -70     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    net
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:60:3d:26:3b:fc:5c       2462    -69     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    Arbogast
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:38:3f:b3:96:ea:50       2462    -72     [WPA-PSK-CCMP][WPA2-PSK-CCMP][WPS][ESS] Weisman1991
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:30:57:8e:cf:71:a3       2437    -74     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    Keeno
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:38:3f:b3:96:ea:58       5200    -79     [WPA-PSK-CCMP][WPA2-PSK-CCMP][WPS][ESS] Weisman1991-5G
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:60:3d:26:3b:fc:64       5805    -79     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][WPS][ESS]       Arbogast 5G
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:30:57:8e:cf:71:a4       5765    -79     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    Keeno
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:30:57:8e:cf:71:aa       5765    -79     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    Keeno Guest
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:30:57:8e:cf:71:a9       2437    -75     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    Keeno Guest
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:80:da:13:f5:a2:e5       2437    -75     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    Keeno
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:80:da:13:f5:a2:eb       2437    -75     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    Keeno Guest
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:f4:39:09:92:99:9a       2412    -78     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][WPS][ESS][P2P]  DIRECT-99-HP OfficeJet 3830
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:da:31:34:08:59:e5       2462    -79     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][WPS][ESS][P2P]
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:68:8f:2e:76:d8:e8       2462    -80     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    HansenWifi
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:08:95:2a:06:68:cd       2462    -81     [WPA-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPA2-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPS][ESS]     Dave24
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:70:f2:20:6a:61:03       2412    -81     [WPA-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPA2-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPS][ESS]     Akselswifi
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:3c:37:86:cf:fc:bb       2447    -83     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][WPS][ESS]       NETGEAR94
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:98:de:d0:9b:11:27       2462    -83     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][WPS][ESS]       Westell1761
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:92:ef:68:a9:c1:34       2437    -83     [WPA-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPA2-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPS][ESS]     CenturyLink3916
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: wlanconfig: wpa_cli reconfigure
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: f_debug_init: ARGV=[netconfig_ipv4 wlan0 WPA ] GETOPTS_STDARGS=[dD:]
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: Running installation step: netconfig_ipv4 wlan0 WPA
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: f_dialog_init: ARGV=[wlan0 WPA ] GETOPTS_STDARGS=[dD:SX]
grep: /var/log/cups: Is a directory
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 01:37:11 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 reason=0
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5220 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:24 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:25 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 (SSID='net' freq=2432 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:25 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:25 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=20, val=0, arg_len=7]: Can't assign requested address
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:35 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:35 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 (SSID='net' freq=5220 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 20 00:52:02 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[38407]: wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Nov 25 00:52:05 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[42228]: wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  5 20:46:20 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  5 20:46:20 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:02 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:02 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:03 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 (SSID='net' freq=2417 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:03 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:13 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:13 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:40 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:40 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:41 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 (SSID='net' freq=2437 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:41 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:51 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:51 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:26:32 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:26:32 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:26:33 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:26:33 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:26:33 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:26:34 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  7 21:26:34 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 08:30:49 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 08:30:49 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:13:55 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:13:55 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:13:56 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 (SSID='net' freq=2437 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:13:56 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:14:06 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:14:06 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:14:07 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:14:07 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:14:08 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:14:08 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/daemon.log:Dec  8 14:14:08 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:37:11 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 reason=0
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5220 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:37:12 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30302]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:24 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:25 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 (SSID='net' freq=2432 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:25 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:25 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=20, val=0, arg_len=7]: Can't assign requested address
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:35 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:35 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:ba:43 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 (SSID='net' freq=5220 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 05:39:36 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[60071]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:52:02 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[38407]: wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:52:05 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[42228]: wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:20 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:20 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:21 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[30077]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:02 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:02 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:03 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 (SSID='net' freq=2417 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:03 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:13 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:13 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:15 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[15574]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:40 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:40 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:41 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 (SSID='net' freq=2437 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:41 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:51 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:51 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:52 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[67417]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:cc:ba:44 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:32 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:32 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:33 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:33 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:33 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:34 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:34 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[39921]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:49 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:49 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:50 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[18988]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:55 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:48:18:86 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:55 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:48:18:86 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:56 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 (SSID='net' freq=2437 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:56 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:14:06 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:14:06 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 reason=3 locally_generated=1
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:14:07 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 (SSID='net' freq=5180 MHz)
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:14:07 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: Failed to add supported operating classes IE
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:14:08 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:14:08 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:57:8e:48:18:88 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:14:08 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:57:8e:48:18:88 completed [id=0 id_str=]
grep: /var/log/samba4: Is a directory
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> #
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2021)

`grep -i ntp /var/log/*` pt. 1:

```
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # grep -i ntp /var/log/*
grep: /var/log/ConsoleKit: Is a directory
/var/log/Xorg.0.log:[    67.417] (==) FontPath set to:
/var/log/Xorg.0.log:    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old:[    66.083] (==) FontPath set to:
/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old:        catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: zfs_create_boot: printf "$FSTAB_FMT" "# Device" "Mountpoint" "FStype" "Options" "Dump" "Pass#" >> "/tmp/bsdinstall_etc/fstab"
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: zfs_create_boot: zfs create -o mountpoint=none "zroot/ROOT"
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: zfs_create_boot: zfs create -o mountpoint=/ "zroot/ROOT/default"
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: zfs_create_boot: zfs create -o mountpoint=/tmp -o exec=on -o setuid=off "zroot/tmp"
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: zfs_create_boot: zfs create -o mountpoint=/usr -o canmount=off "zroot/usr"
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: zfs_create_boot: zfs create -o mountpoint=/var -o canmount=off "zroot/var"
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: zfs_create_boot: Setting mountpoint for root of the pool...
/var/log/bsdinstall_log:DEBUG: zfs_create_boot: zfs set "mountpoint=/zroot" "zroot"
grep: /var/log/cups: Is a directory
/var/log/dmesg.today:Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29004]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29004]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29004]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29004]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29004]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29004]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29004]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29004]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29748]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29748]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 01:57:57 <hostname> ntpd[29748]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 144 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[24993]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[24993]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[24993]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[24993]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[24993]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[24993]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[24993]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[24993]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[25178]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[25178]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:04:28 <hostname> ntpd[25178]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 144 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:05:29 <hostname> ntpd[25178]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56257]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56257]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56257]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56257]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56257]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56257]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56257]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56257]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56710]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56710]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 18 02:06:43 <hostname> ntpd[56710]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 144 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40526]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40526]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40526]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40526]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40526]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40526]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40526]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40526]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40542]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40542]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:23:54 <hostname> ntpd[40542]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 145 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[5667]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[5667]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[5667]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[5667]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[5667]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[5667]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[5667]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[5667]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[6136]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[6136]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:49:35 <hostname> ntpd[6136]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 145 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86504]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86504]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86504]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86504]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86504]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86504]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86504]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86504]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86782]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86782]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 01:55:45 <hostname> ntpd[86782]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 145 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38045]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38045]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38045]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38045]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38045]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38045]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38045]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38045]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38257]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38257]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:34:02 <hostname> ntpd[38257]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 145 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[31441]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[31441]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[31441]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[31441]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[31441]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[31441]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[31441]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[31441]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[32204]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[32204]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 02:44:31 <hostname> ntpd[32204]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 145 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[17775]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[17775]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[17775]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[17775]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[17775]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[17775]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[17775]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[17775]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[18437]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[18437]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:23:02 <hostname> ntpd[18437]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 145 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41082]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41082]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41082]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41082]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41082]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41082]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41082]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41082]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41616]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41616]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 04:27:02 <hostname> ntpd[41616]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 145 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13143]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13143]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13143]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13143]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13143]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13143]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13143]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13143]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13428]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13428]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 19 17:54:05 <hostname> ntpd[13428]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 145 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89220]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89220]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89220]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89220]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89220]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89220]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89220]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89220]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89298]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89298]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2021-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 00:48:25 <hostname> ntpd[89298]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): expired 146 days ago
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16291]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16291]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16291]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16291]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16291]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16291]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16291]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16291]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16506]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 20 16:29:40 <hostname> ntpd[16506]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94025]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94025]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94025]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94025]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94025]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94025]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94025]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94025]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94768]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 21 21:28:21 <hostname> ntpd[94768]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[52535]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[52535]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[52535]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[52535]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[52535]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[52535]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[52535]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[52535]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[53001]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 23 19:35:37 <hostname> ntpd[53001]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2021)

`grep -i ntp /var/log/*` pt. 2:

```
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14604]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14604]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14604]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14604]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14604]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14604]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14604]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14604]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14965]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:03:31 <hostname> ntpd[14965]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60125]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60125]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60125]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60125]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60125]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60125]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60125]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60125]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60262]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 16:12:24 <hostname> ntpd[60262]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73429]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73429]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73429]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73429]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73429]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73429]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73429]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73429]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73885]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:08:06 <hostname> ntpd[73885]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49173]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49173]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49173]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49173]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49173]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49173]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49173]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49173]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49502]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:56:56 <hostname> ntpd[49502]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93293]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93293]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93293]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93293]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93293]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93293]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93293]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93293]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93379]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 17:58:36 <hostname> ntpd[93379]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[95851]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[95851]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[95851]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[95851]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[95851]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[95851]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[95851]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[95851]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[96006]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 00:42:56 <hostname> ntpd[96006]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44451]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44451]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44451]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44451]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44451]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44451]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44451]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44451]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44679]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:07:07 <hostname> ntpd[44679]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 24 19:41:49 <hostname> ntpd[44679]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27139]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27139]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27139]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27139]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27139]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27139]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27139]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27139]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27428]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 08:16:56 <hostname> ntpd[27428]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 09:33:30 <hostname> ntpd[27428]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69215]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69215]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69215]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69215]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69215]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69215]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69215]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69215]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69579]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:27:15 <hostname> ntpd[69579]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Nov 25 11:40:36 <hostname> ntpd[69579]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[3641]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[3641]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[3641]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[3641]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[3641]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[3641]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[3641]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[3641]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[4242]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 15:01:07 <hostname> ntpd[4242]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  1 16:19:24 <hostname> ntpd[4242]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37313]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37313]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37313]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37313]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37313]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37313]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37313]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37313]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37721]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 17:54:19 <hostname> ntpd[37721]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[69976]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[69976]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[69976]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[69976]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[69976]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[69976]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[69976]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[69976]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[70107]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 19:54:39 <hostname> ntpd[70107]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 20:40:59 <hostname> ntpd[70107]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[62423]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[62423]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[62423]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[62423]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[62423]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[62423]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[62423]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[62423]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[63109]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:02:09 <hostname> ntpd[63109]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  4 21:03:29 <hostname> ntpd[63109]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25098]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25098]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25098]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25098]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25098]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25098]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25098]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25098]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25150]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 09:56:53 <hostname> ntpd[25150]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 10:40:58 <hostname> ntpd[25150]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56471]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56471]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56471]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56471]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56471]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56471]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56471]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56471]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56500]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:16:31 <hostname> ntpd[56500]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 11:58:03 <hostname> ntpd[56500]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44110]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44110]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44110]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44110]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44110]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44110]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44110]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44110]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44436]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:18 <hostname> ntpd[44436]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:46:19 <hostname> ntpd[44436]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:47:23 <hostname> ntpd[44436]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[96769]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[96769]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[96769]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[96769]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[96769]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[96769]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[96769]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[96769]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[97199]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 20:48:32 <hostname> ntpd[97199]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  5 22:38:08 <hostname> ntpd[97199]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2021)

`grep -i ntp /var/log/*` pt. 3:

```
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84437]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84437]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84437]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84437]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84437]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84437]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84437]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84437]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84881]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:00 <hostname> ntpd[84881]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:01 <hostname> ntpd[84881]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:25:58 <hostname> ntpd[84881]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6200]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6200]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6200]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6200]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6200]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6200]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6200]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6200]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6693]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 14:50:55 <hostname> ntpd[6693]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  6 17:03:00 <hostname> ntpd[6693]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[25822]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[25822]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[25822]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[25822]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[25822]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[25822]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[25822]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[25822]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[26222]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 12:00:55 <hostname> ntpd[26222]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 15:00:53 <hostname> ntpd[26222]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65088]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65088]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65088]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65088]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65088]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65088]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65088]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65088]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65096]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:39 <hostname> ntpd[65096]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:24:40 <hostname> ntpd[65096]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:25:17 <hostname> ntpd[65096]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[75986]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[75986]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[75986]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[75986]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[75986]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[75986]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[75986]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[75986]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[76230]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:31 <hostname> ntpd[76230]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 21:26:32 <hostname> ntpd[76230]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
/var/log/messages:Dec  7 22:36:24 <hostname> ntpd[76230]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86739]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86739]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86739]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86739]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86739]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86739]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86739]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86739]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86760]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:48 <hostname> ntpd[86760]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:30:49 <hostname> ntpd[86760]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 08:56:59 <hostname> ntpd[86760]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> kernel: Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[82747]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[82747]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[82747]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[82747]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[82747]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[82747]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[82747]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[82747]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[83427]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:53 <hostname> ntpd[83427]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:54 <hostname> ntpd[83427]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: ntpd 4.2.8p15-a (1): Starting
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/db/ntp/ntpd.pid -c /etc/ntp.conf -f /var/db/ntp/ntpd.drift -D 1 -l /var/log/ntp.log
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: ntp-4 is maintained by Network Time Foundation,
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: Inc. (NTF), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: corporation.  Support and training for ntp-4 are
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: available at https://www.nwtime.org/support
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57144]: ----------------------------------------------------
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: proto: precision = 0.190 usec (-22)
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: basedate set to 2018-08-07
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: gps base set to 2018-08-12 (week 2014)
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): good hash signature
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): loaded, expire=2022-06-28T00:00:00Z last=2017-01-01T00:00:00Z ofs=37
/var/log/ntp.log: 4 Dec 19:19:05 ntpd[57676]: unable to bind to wildcard address :: - another process may be running - EXITING
grep: /var/log/samba4: Is a directory
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> #
```
/etc/rc.conf:

```
=====line 1 col 0 lines from top 1 ============================================
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="<hostname>"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
create_args_wlan0="country US"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
file "/etc/rc.conf", 19 lines
```


----------



## Vull (Dec 8, 2021)

Your problem appears to be here:
	
	



```
/var/log/messages:Dec  8 14:13:54 <hostname> ntpd[83427]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)
```

I am not seeing that error in my own /var/log/messages.

You should also be able to `ping` ntp.org and related sites:
	
	



```
len@mlatest:~ $ ping -c 3 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org
PING 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org (38.229.62.9): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 38.229.62.9: icmp_seq=0 ttl=50 time=44.015 ms
64 bytes from 38.229.62.9: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=43.425 ms
64 bytes from 38.229.62.9: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=43.818 ms

--- 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 43.425/43.752/44.015/0.245 ms
len@mlatest:~ $ ping -c 3 ntp.org
PING ntp.org (64.142.54.22): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 64.142.54.22: icmp_seq=0 ttl=43 time=56.405 ms
64 bytes from 64.142.54.22: icmp_seq=1 ttl=43 time=56.083 ms
64 bytes from 64.142.54.22: icmp_seq=2 ttl=43 time=55.981 ms

--- ntp.org ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 55.981/56.156/56.405/0.181 ms
len@mlatest:~ $ ping -c 3 freebsd.org
PING freebsd.org (96.47.72.84): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 96.47.72.84: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=47.635 ms
64 bytes from 96.47.72.84: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=57.194 ms
64 bytes from 96.47.72.84: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=47.696 ms

--- freebsd.org ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 47.635/50.842/57.194/4.492 ms
len@mlatest:~ $
```

Please note that you don't need to be root to run `ping` commands.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2021)

Vull said:


> Your problem appears to be here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Vull, I agree that that message looked problematic. Thanks for specifying that I don't need to be root to run `ping` and for showing me your examples.

Alas, it seems I am able to ping those servers:

```
<username>@<hostname>:~ % ping -c 3 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org
PING 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org (23.157.160.168): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 23.157.160.168: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=58.355 ms
64 bytes from 23.157.160.168: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=41.114 ms
64 bytes from 23.157.160.168: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=43.343 ms

--- 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 41.114/47.604/58.355/7.657 ms
<username>@<hostname>:~ % ping -c 3 ntp.org
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2604:2d80:7088:bc00:b6d5:bdff:feb6:614c --> 2001:1838:2000:41b::80:0
16 bytes from 2001:1838:2000:41b::80:0, icmp_seq=0 hlim=54 time=27.837 ms
16 bytes from 2001:1838:2000:41b::80:0, icmp_seq=1 hlim=54 time=24.527 ms
16 bytes from 2001:1838:2000:41b::80:0, icmp_seq=2 hlim=54 time=30.384 ms

--- ntp.org ping6 statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 24.527/27.583/30.384/2.398 ms
<username>@<hostname>:~ % ping -c 3 freebsd.org
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2604:2d80:7088:bc00:b6d5:bdff:feb6:614c --> 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:15
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:15, icmp_seq=0 hlim=47 time=51.501 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:15, icmp_seq=1 hlim=47 time=48.137 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:15, icmp_seq=2 hlim=47 time=45.427 ms

--- freebsd.org ping6 statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 45.427/48.355/51.501/2.484 ms
<username>@<hostname>:~ %
```


----------



## mark_j (Dec 8, 2021)

Is this a wired or wireless connection you're using? You mentioned the wpa_supplicant having issues.
If I was to guess, and from the logs, the authentication by WPA is failing a few seconds before NTP is being invoked and trying to connect to the server. Therefore, ntp fails to set the time at that point and barfs.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 8, 2021)

Vull said:


> Please note that you don't need to be root to run `ping` commands.



Very true. In fact, the best advice should be to *always* try commands as the non-root user. If that fails, then invoke root, run your command and then exit back to the 'normal' user.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Is this a wired or wireless connection you're using? You mentioned the wpa_supplicant having issues.
> If I was to guess, and from the logs, the authentication by WPA is failing a few seconds before NTP is being invoked and trying to connect to the server. Therefore, ntp fails to set the time at that point and barfs.


I'm using a wireless connection.

That seems like a reasonable guess. Do you know the next troubleshooting steps?

Also, does NTP (or ntpd?) run only at boot time, or does it run at boot time and also in the background while using the computer?


----------



## mark_j (Dec 8, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I'm using a wireless connection.
> 
> That seems like a reasonable guess. Do you know the next troubleshooting steps?
> 
> Also, does NTP (or ntpd?) run only at boot time, or does it run at boot time and also in the background while using the computer?


I will answer the last  first. It does but you can delay it a bit by placing it not only in /etc/rc.conf but in the root's crontab using @reboot command:

@reboot sleep 120 && /usr/sbin/ntpd <all the arguments here>

Should the ntpd service be running when this is invoked it will fail but that's ok.

However, this is not fixing the problem.

Others might need to chime in on wpa_supplicant. I know very little about it, however you could show your config file (sans any passwords of course).


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2021)

mark_j said:


> I will answer the last  first. It does but you can delay it a bit by placing it not only in /etc/rc.conf but in the root's crontab using @reboot command:
> 
> @reboot /usr/sbin/ntpd <all the arguments here>
> 
> ...


By "(i)t does," you mean NTP/ntpd runs at boot time _and_ while using the computer, correct?

I don't know the config file you want me to post, but if I wanted the information, I could run `# ee /path/to/fi.le` as root, correct? I would just need to find where it lists the password and edit it out. Maybe I will wait to post that file until someone else asks for it.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> By "(i)t does," you mean NTP/ntpd runs at boot time _and_ while using the computer, correct?
> 
> I don't know the config file you want me to post, but if I wanted the information, I could run `# ee /path/to/fi.le` as root, correct? I would just need to find where it lists the password and edit it out. Maybe I will wait to post that file until someone else asks for it.


Yes, this is correct. NTPD runs at boot (mostly) via rc.conf. You can invoke it afterwards if you have not set it to start at boot:
`sysrc ntpd_enable=no`

You can start it at any time (you must be root to do so), BUT, if it is already running the new instance you run will fail. This is expected functionality as you cannot have two programs synchronising time.

Regarding WPA:
There must be a file containing your configuration information. According to wpa_supplicant.conf(5)  it's located in */etc/* and called *wpa_supplicant.conf*

Steps to take:
*cp /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf /tmp
ee /tmp/wpa_supplicant.conf*
Then remove any passwords/keys and post the result.

Also, it would be wise to post the output of `ifconfig -a`


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Yes, this is correct. NTPD runs at boot (mostly) via rc.conf. You can invoke it afterwards if you have not set it to start at boot:
> `sysrc ntpd_enable=no`
> 
> You can start it at any time (you must be root to do so), BUT, if it is already running the new instance you run will fail. This is expected functionality as you cannot have two programs synchronising time.
> ...


I could also run `# ee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf` as root and copy/remove password/paste here, correct? I take it your method might just be safer if you're worried about editing the actual config file (the `cp` command and /tmp directory are new to me -- thanks). I think I feel comfortable copying the actual config file, though, since I think if edits are made ee will ask if you want to save the file after quitting. If no edits are made, it's my understanding ee will just quit without any additional prompting.

Are there any passwords or sensitive information I need to worry about editing out in the output of `ifconfig -a`?


----------



## mark_j (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I could also run `# ee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf` as root and copy/remove password/paste here, correct? I take it your method might just be safer if you're worried about editing the actual config file (the `cp` command and /tmp directory are new to me -- thanks). I think I feel comfortable



Correct. Why edit the original and potentially corrupt something when you can make a copy?
Even if you must use root to make a copy of it (because of permissions), make a copy  of it and edit that copy. Don't edit original files unless you're confident you can fix it.



Scribner said:


> copying the actual config file, though, since I think if edits are made ee will ask if you want to save the file after quitting. If no edits are made, it's my understanding ee will just quit without any additional prompting.
> 
> Are there any passwords or sensitive information I need to worry about editing out in the output of `ifconfig -a`?



Not unless you're worried about someone knowing your mac address or you're not using NAT and want to hide your IP. There's certainly no passwords, try it out and see.

A quick way to get output:
`script /tmp/ifconfig.txt`
`ifconfig -a`
`exit` (or CTRL-D)

This outputs all the information created by ifconfig -a and places it in the file /tmp/ifconfig.txt. You can then edit it. Be careful though, you don't want to edit out something that might be useful for debugging.


----------



## roarde (Dec 9, 2021)

While troubleshooting this, disable local_unbound. Just comment the line out:

```
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
create_args_wlan0="country US"
# local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

Here's exactly how the FreeBSD installer configured my Atheros wireless network adapter:

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1

network={
    ssid="<wireless network name>"
    scan_ssid=0
    psk="<wireless network password>"
    priority=5
}
network={
    priority=0
    key_mgmt=NONE
}
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
...
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
create_args_wlan0="country US"
...
ntpd_enable="YES"
```
Substitute your wireless hardware identifier for my "ath0"


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

/tmp/wpa_supplicant.conf (`# ee /tmp/wpa_supplicant.conf`):

```
=====line 1 col 0 lines from top 1 ============================================
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1

network={
        ssid="<network>"
        scan_ssid=0
        psk="<password>"
        priority=5
}
network={
        priority=0
        key_mgmt=NONE
}
file "/tmp/wpa_supplicant.conf", 15 lines
```

/tmp/ifconfig.txt (`% vi /tmp/ifconfig.txt` -- I looked at this file as a regular user rather than root, as I probably should have done above):

```
Script started on Wed Dec  8 19:27:57 2021
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ifconfig -a^M^M
em0: flags=8822<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500^M
        options=481249b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,NOMAP>^M
        ether <macaddress>^M
        media: Ethernet autoselect^M
        status: no carrier^M
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>^M
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384^M
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>^M
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128^M
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2^M
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000^M
        groups: lo^M
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>^M
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500^M
        ether <macaddress>^M
        inet6 fe80::b6d5:bdff:feb6:614c%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3^M
        inet6 fd52:7f4:4cdb:1:b6d5:bdff:feb6:614c prefixlen 64 autoconf^M
        inet6 <ipv6address> prefixlen 64 autoconf^M
        inet 192.168.4.49 netmask 0xfffffc00 broadcast 192.168.7.255^M
        groups: wlan^M
        ssid net channel 36 (5180 MHz 11a) bssid 30:57:8e:48:18:88^M
        regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON^M
        deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 17 bmiss 10 mcastrate 6^M
        mgmtrate 6 scanvalid 60 wme roaming MANUAL^M
        parent interface: iwm0^M
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11a^M
        status: associated^M
        nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>^M
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ex9^H^[[Kit^M^M
exit^M

Script done on Wed Dec  8 19:28:40 2021
~
```
I used vi rather than ee this time because I didn't know how to use ee as well and realized I had been truncating my previous files. (Here's a web page I just made to document this fact.) Therefore, I am rewriting the contents of /etc/rc.conf from post #64:

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="<hostname>"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
create_args_wlan0="country US"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
dbus_enable="YES"

~
~
```
Mark, I appreciate that you made things clear for a newbie and taught me some Unix commands/techniques.

If either of you, mark_j and Vull, would be able to look at the commands I ran as root in posts #41-47 in this thread, that would be nice. It's just that it seems like the issue with the login prompt might be related to what I did in those steps, and I wasn't really sure what I was doing.


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

They look fine to me.

Getting back to the topic at hand, 

What does `service ntpd status` report now?
In previous posts you've stated that your clock is about one minute off. How are you making that determination? In other words, what clock or clocks are you using for comparison?


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

Vull said:


> They look fine to me.
> 
> Getting back to the topic at hand,
> 
> ...


1. See below.

```
<username>@<hostname>:~ % service ntpd status
ntpd is not running.
<username>@<hostname>:~ %
```
2. I used Time.gov, which I also use to sync all my watches and clocks. Bear in mind that my clock is now set, since SirDice had me run `# ntpdate 0.us.pool.ntp.org` in post #32.


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

So it seems that sometimes you're able to resolve 0.us.pool.ntp.org, but at other times, not.

Your configuration and mine are very similar, except that I don't use unbound(8). Unbound is somehow involved in DNS resolution, so maybe that might be a good place to look next?

Maybe check your unbound configuration (which I don't claim to understand very well), or maybe just try `service ntpd status` again after `# sysrc unbound_enable="NO"` and a reboot, just to see if that works by itself.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, I wouldn't see a need for `unbound`.

Oh, and we were all newbies at one time.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

Vull said:


> So it seems that sometimes you're able to resolve 0.us.pool.ntp.org, but at other times, not.
> 
> Your configuration and mine are very similar, except that I don't use unbound(8). Unbound is somehow involved in DNS resolution, so maybe that might be a good place to look next?
> 
> Maybe check your unbound configuration (which I don't claim to understand very well), or maybe just try `service ntpd status` again after `# sysrc unbound_enable="NO"` and a reboot, just to see if that works by itself.


I don't know how to check the unbound configuration, but I did try changing

```
local_unbound_enable="YES"
```
to

```
local_unbound_enable="NO"
```
in /etc/rc.conf (I take it this is equivalent to running `# sysrc unbound_enable="NO"`) and then restarting. I got slightly different command prompt messages (see below and attachment commandprompt1.jpg), but then I logged in and ran `% service ntpd status`, which, as always, returned that "ntpd is not running." I went to reply to this thread, when suddenly I realized I had no internet! I had already made sure to change

```
local_unbound_enable="NO"
```
to

```
local_unbound_enable="YES"
```
after discovering ntpd was not running, so all I had to do was restart and hope the internet would come back. And it did!

The reason I enabled the startup service local_unbound when I installed FreeBSD is because Michael W. Lucas writes in _Absolute FreeBSD_, 3rd Edition: "I always enable ntpd (see Chapter 20) and local_unbound (see Chapter 8) so that the host's clock synchronizes itself to the public NTP servers and keeps a local DNS cache, but if your host doesn't have access to the public internet, they aren't as useful" (Lucas 44). (Note: Chapter 8 is titled "Configuring Networking.")

Maybe these photos of the messages I get invariably as my command prompt loads at boot time will be helpful. The file commandprompt1.jpg is what my command prompt looked like after trying your suggestion of changing

```
local_unbound_enable="YES"
```
to

```
local_unbound_enable="NO"
```
and then rebooting. Notice how, at the bottom, the message repeats itself after about 10 seconds, and then brings up the error resolving *.ntp.org again about a minute later. Then look at commandprompt2.jpg, what the command prompt for logging in looked like after changing

```
local_unbound_enable="NO"
```
to

```
local_unbound_enable="YES"
```
and restarting (and restoring internet access). Notice how the messages at the login prompt are just posted once -- and I did make sure to wait five minutes.

Is this helpful?


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

Not really helpful for me. I don't use local_inbound, don't have a reason to use it, and have not read _Absolute FreeBSD_. A quick look over your results and these search results is enough to dissuade me from now attempting to enable local_unbound on my own system.

I didn't expect this to happen when you changed local_inbound_enable to "NO", and can only guess that previously enabling local_inbound may have done something to your system configuration-- something which has not happened on my system-- and something which I don't wish to happen on my system.

I do think local_inbound might very likely be related to your problem, and hope that perhaps someone who is more familiar with local_inbound might be willing to help.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

Vull said:


> Not really helpful for me. I don't use local_inbound, don't have a reason to use it, and have not read _Absolute FreeBSD_. A quick look over your results and these search results is enough to dissuade me from now attempting to enable local_unbound on my own system.
> 
> I didn't expect this to happen when you changed local_inbound_enable to "NO", and can only guess that previously enabling local_inbound may have done something to your system configuration-- something which has not happened on my system-- and something which I don't wish to happen on my system.
> 
> I do think local_inbound might very likely be related to your problem, and hope that perhaps someone who is more familiar with local_inbound might be willing to help.


Thanks. I will look into whether I should enable local_unbound before I do my next install of FreeBSD.

1) Do you think disabling and then reenabling local_unbound could have had any adverse effects on the operating system?

2) Do you think the commands I ran as root in posts #41-47 in this thread are the reason why my computer now usually returns these error messages at the login prompt?

3) If "YES" to #2, do you know how to reverse the commands in question?


----------



## mark_j (Dec 9, 2021)

I see no reason to use unbound. I don't use it. My system(s) function perfectly fine without it.

If your system is still not resolving a time server, then it would seem to be your wifi connection.
Can you run ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan and show the output:
`script /tmp/ifconfig.txt`
`ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan`
`exit`
Then post *ifconfig.txt* here.

I also wonder if you can check your router/wifi AP to see if it is preferring one mode over another. For example, the iwm(4) manual pages states:

"Currently,  *iwm* only supports 802.11b and 802.11g modes.  It will not associate to access points that are configured to operate only in 802.11n or 802.11ac modes."

So, this could explain the first few messages output as *wlan0: Authentication with 30:57:8e:cc:85:a3 timed out.*
and then finally, at 14:14:06, after the ntpd server has failed because it couldn't resolve a time peer:
*Dec  8 14:14:08 <hostname> wpa_supplicant[68239]: wlan0: Associated with 30:57:8e:48:18:88*
Therefore, if the router/WiFi AP can be configured to set 11g as its preferred method, you might get quicker connections.


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> Thanks. I will look into whether I should enable local_unbound before I do my next install of FreeBSD.
> 
> 1) Do you think disabling and then reenabling local_unbound could have had any adverse effects on the operating system?


Possibly. Nothing irreversible, I'm sure, for those who know what they're doing. From what little I've read it appears to make changes to /etc/resolv.conf and maybe some other network configuration files, but I'm no expert on this. I'm just being cautious about it. I remember the resolv.conf file from ancient versions of unix, but haven't personally touched it in years. On my system it's been automatically configured by the BSD installer and looks like this, containing the IP addresses of my 2 Spectrum Internet DNS servers, followed by my local area network's default gateway router's address:
	
	



```
len@mlatest:~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
# Generated by resolvconf
nameserver 71.10.216.1
nameserver 71.10.216.2
nameserver 192.168.1.1

len@mlatest:~ $
```



> 2) Do you think the commands I ran as root in posts #41-47 in this thread are the reason why my computer now usually returns these error messages at the login prompt?


No I don't think so. I've read over those posts at least 3 times now, and tried them all on my own system, with no adverse effects. They will leave the diagnostic file named /var/log/ntp.log but it's totally harmless AFAIK and you can delete it whenever and if ever you wish.



> 3) If "YES" to #2, do you know how to reverse the commands in question?


`# rm /var/log/ntp.log`


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

mark_j said:


> I see no reason to use unbound. I don't use it. My system(s) function perfectly fine without it.
> 
> If your system is still not resolving a time server, then it would seem to be your wifi connection.
> Can you run ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan and show the output:
> ...


*/tmp/ifconfig.txt* pt. 1 (I learned I can use Firefox to open these text files):

```
Script started on Thu Dec  9 00:29:44 2021
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan

SSID/MESH ID                      BSSID              CHAN RATE    S:N     INT CAPS
CenturyLink1565                   60:31:97:a1:6f:14    1   54M  -83:-96   100 EP   SSID<CenturyLink1565> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050400010000> ERP<0x4> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:TKIP uc:AES-CCMP+TKIP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 12, chan load 78, aac 0> RRM_ENCAPS<46053208010000> HTCAP<cap 0x8ac param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 8,15,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080000000040> WPS<v:1.0 state:C vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd09001018020c000c0000> WPA<v1 mc:TKIP uc:AES-CCMP+TKIP km:8021X-PSK> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
                                  80:da:13:86:b1:c9    1   54M  -74:-96   100 ES   SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x2> XRATES<48,72,96,108> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0253-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 5,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400000200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 3 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> VEN<dd1a00904c0408bf0c92398033faff0000-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
d4c58                             80:da:13:86:b1:c3    1   54M  -76:-96   100 P    SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,B12,18,B24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050400020000> XRATES<B48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:?> HTCAP<cap 0x1aef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 5,0,0,0 basicmcs[0-15]> MESHID<d4c58> MESHCONF<PATH:HWMP LINK:AIRTIME CONGESTION:DISABLED SYNC:NEIGHOFF AUTH:UNKNOWN FORM:0x4 CAPS:0x29> VHTCAP<cap 0x339159b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 3 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xffff>
BirdieTime                        80:da:13:86:b1:c6    1   54M  -75:-96   100 EPS  SSID<BirdieTime> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050401020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x2> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0253-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 5,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 3 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
                                  30:57:8e:cf:71:a5    1   54M  -77:-96   100 ES   SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0251-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 0,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400000200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 3 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x00 pwr:[20:30.00]> VEN<dd1a00904c0408bf0c92398033faff0000-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
                                  80:da:13:f5:a2:e7    1   54M  -75:-96   100 ES   SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0253-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 5,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400000200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 3 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> VEN<dd1a00904c0408bf0c92398033faff0000-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
fbf02                             80:da:13:f5:a2:e3    1   54M  -75:-96   100 P    SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,B12,18,B24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050401020000> XRATES<B48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:?> HTCAP<cap 0x1aef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 5,0,0,0 basicmcs[0-15]> MESHID<fbf02> MESHCONF<PATH:HWMP LINK:AIRTIME CONGESTION:DISABLED SYNC:NEIGHOFF AUTH:UNKNOWN FORM:0x2 CAPS:0x9> VHTCAP<cap 0x339159b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 3 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xffff>
Keeno Guest                       80:da:13:f5:a2:eb    1   54M  -76:-96   100 EPS  SSID<Keeno Guest> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050401020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0253-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 5,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400000200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 3 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
Keeno                             80:da:13:f5:a2:e5    1   54M  -75:-96   100 EPS  SSID<Keeno> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0253-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 5,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 3 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
Provo                             f2:f2:49:6c:fb:40    1   54M  -82:-96   100 EPS  SSID<Provo> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<1> TIM<050400010000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x2> XRATES<48,72,96,108> HTCAP<cap 0x1ad param 0x1b mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x400 txbf 0xd47e606 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 1, 0,1,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080000000200000040> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> ATH<0x7fff> MOBILITY_DOMAIN<3603485401> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK+?>
Akselswifi                        70:f2:20:6a:61:03    6   54M  -73:-96   100 EP   SSID<Akselswifi> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050400010000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:TKIP uc:AES-CCMP+TKIP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 1, chan load 32, aac 0> HTCAP<cap 0x1ad param 0x17 mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 0,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080000000040> WPS<v:1.0 state:C uuid-e:d9-96-db-82-4b-14-6c-23-84-88-ea-8b-e0-c6-e0-d1 rf:5Ghz,2.4Ghz vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd090010180201101c0000> WPA<v1 mc:TKIP uc:AES-CCMP+TKIP km:8021X-PSK> WME<qosinfo 0x4 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
Bedroom TV.v                      fa:8f:ca:81:cf:00    6   54M  -82:-96   100 ES   SSID<Bedroom TV.v> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<05050002000000> ERP<0x0> HTCAP<cap 0x12c param 0x3 mcsset[0-7] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x9e1e008 antenna 0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> HTINFO<ctl 6, 0,1,0,0 basicmcs[]> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
Triforce                          f8:5e:42:53:e3:48    6   54M  -80:-96   100 EP   SSID<Triforce> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050400010100> COUNTRY<US  1-11,27> TPCREP<23021800> ERP<0x4> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 11, chan load 89, aac 0> RRM_ENCAPS<46053000000000> HTCAP<cap 0x9ad param 0x17 mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 8,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080000000040> WPS<v:1.0 state:C rf:5Ghz,2.4Ghz vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd0a001018020b001c000001> WME<qosinfo 0x8c BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
                                  60:5f:8d:c7:c4:29    6   54M  -79:-96   100 ES   SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050401020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400000200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> VEN<dd1a00904c0408bf0c92398033faff0000-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
83f32                             60:5f:8d:c7:c4:23    6   54M  -79:-96   100 P    SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,B12,18,B24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050401020000> XRATES<B48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:?> HTCAP<cap 0x1aef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[0-15]> MESHID<83f32> MESHCONF<PATH:HWMP LINK:AIRTIME CONGESTION:DISABLED SYNC:NEIGHOFF AUTH:UNKNOWN FORM:0x4 CAPS:0x29> VHTCAP<cap 0x339159b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xffff>
GoldenGrey                        60:5f:8d:c7:c4:26    6   54M  -79:-96   100 EPS  SSID<GoldenGrey> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
CenturyLink3916                   92:ef:68:a9:c1:34    6   54M  -80:-96   100 EP   SSID<CenturyLink3916> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,18,36,72,108> DSPARMS<6> XRATES<12,24,48,96> COUNTRY<US  1-11,20> APCHANREP<class 32, chan:[1,2,3,4,5,6,7]> APCHANREP<class 33, chan:[5,6,7,8,9,10,11]> WPS<v:1.0 state:C uuid-e:bc-32-9e-00-1d-d8-11-b2-86-01-92-ef-68-a9-c1-34 rf:2.4Ghz vendor:00372a000120> TIM<050400010000> WPS<v:1.0 state:C uuid-e:bc-32-9e-00-1d-d8-11-b2-86-01-92-ef-68-a9-c1-34 rf:2.4Ghz vendor:00372a000120> ERP<0x4> HTCAP<cap 0x11ee param 0x17 mcsset[0-15,32] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 0,6,0,0 basicmcs[]> OVERLAP_BSS<4a0e14000a002c01c8-> EXTCAP<7f0101> WPA<v1 mc:TKIP uc:TKIP+AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RSN<v1 mc:TKIP uc:TKIP+AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> BSSLOAD<sta count 3, chan load 84, aac 18> VEN<dd07000c4300000000>
                                  30:57:8e:48:18:89    6   54M  -39:-96   100 ES   SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400000200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> VEN<dd1a00904c0408bf0c92398033faff0000-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
41888e                            30:57:8e:48:18:83    6   54M  -42:-96   100 P    SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,B12,18,B24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050400020000> XRATES<B48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:?> HTCAP<cap 0x1aef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[0-15]> MESHID<41888e> MESHCONF<PATH:HWMP LINK:AIRTIME CONGESTION:DISABLED SYNC:NEIGHOFF AUTH:UNKNOWN FORM:0x4 CAPS:0x9> VHTCAP<cap 0x339159b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xffff>
net                               30:57:8e:48:18:86    6   54M  -41:-96   100 EPS  SSID<net> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050401020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
                                  30:57:8e:cc:ba:45    6   54M  -47:-96   100 ES   SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400000200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> VEN<dd1a00904c0408bf0c92398033faff0000-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
41888e                            30:57:8e:cc:ba:41    6   54M  -48:-96   100 P    SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,B12,18,B24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050401020000> XRATES<B48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:?> HTCAP<cap 0x1aef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[0-15]> MESHID<41888e> MESHCONF<PATH:HWMP LINK:AIRTIME CONGESTION:DISABLED SYNC:NEIGHOFF AUTH:UNKNOWN FORM:0x4 CAPS:0x29> VHTCAP<cap 0x339159b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xffff>
net                               30:57:8e:cc:ba:43    6   54M  -48:-96   100 EPS  SSID<net> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050401020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
                                  30:57:8e:cc:85:a5    6   54M  -56:-96   100 ES   SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,6,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400000200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> VEN<dd1a00904c0408bf0c92398033faff0000-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
41888e                            30:57:8e:cc:85:a1    6   54M  -56:-96   100 P    SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,B12,18,B24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050401020000> XRATES<B48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:?> HTCAP<cap 0x1aef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,0,0,0 basicmcs[0-15]> MESHID<41888e> MESHCONF<PATH:HWMP LINK:AIRTIME CONGESTION:DISABLED SYNC:NEIGHOFF AUTH:UNKNOWN FORM:0x4 CAPS:0x29> VHTCAP<cap 0x339159b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xffff>
net                               30:57:8e:cc:85:a3    6   54M  -56:-96   100 EPS  SSID<net> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050401020004> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x12ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 7,6,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33803992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 4 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
DIRECT-99-HP OfficeJet 3830       f4:39:09:92:99:9a    6   54M  -78:-96   100 EP   SSID<DIRECT-99-HP OfficeJe...> RATES<B12,18,B24,36,B48,72,96,108> DSPARMS<6> TIM<050400030000> PWRCNSTR<200100> TPCREP<23021400> ERP<0x0> RESERVED_47<2f0100> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> HTCAP<cap 0x20 param 0x1a mcsset[0-7] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 6, 8,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> VEN<dd090010180200000c0000> WME<qosinfo 0x88 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 6 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 1 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 1 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd12506f9a090202000501030600f63909-> WPS<v:1.0 state:C ap_setup:locked sel:F prim_dev:00030050f2040005 device_name:<DIRECT-99-HP OfficeJet 3830> vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd64080009000400000007010201000316->
Euteneuer                         cc:d4:2e:f2:d0:96   11   54M  -83:-96   100 EP   SSID<Euteneuer> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050400010000> TPCREP<23021500> ERP<0x4> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 7, chan load 23, aac 0> RRM_ENCAPS<46053200000000> HTCAP<cap 0x1ad param 0x17 mcsset[0-31] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 8,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f0a04000880010000c00140> VHTCAP<cap 0x0f8369b1 rx_mcs_map 0xffaa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xffaa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 11 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0x0000> WPS<v:1.0 state:C rf:5Ghz,2.4Ghz vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd1e00904c0418bf0cb169830faaff0000-> VEN<dd090010180207001c0000> WME<qosinfo 0x88 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_108<6c02->
GoldenGrey                        3c:9a:77:4c:13:67   11   54M  -80:-96   100 EP   SSID<GoldenGrey> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050400010000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 0, chan load 74, aac 0> HTCAP<cap 0x9b1 param 0x17 mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 8,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080000000040> WPS<v:1.0 state:C vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd090010180200005c0000> WPA<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
3B7990-2.4                        60:3d:26:3b:79:94   11   54M  -82:-96   100 EP   SSID<3B7990-2.4> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050400010000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 0, chan load 81, aac 0> HTCAP<cap 0x9b1 param 0x17 mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 8,0,0,0 basicmcs[]> OVERLAP_BSS<4a0e14000a002c01c8-> EXTCAP<7f080500080000000040> VEN<dd090010180200005c0000> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
HansenWifi                        68:8f:2e:76:d8:e8   11   54M  -78:-96   100 EPS  SSID<HansenWifi> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050400010100> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x2> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RRM_ENCAPS<460573d000000c> HTCAP<cap 0x1ad param 0x1b mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x400 txbf 0xd47e606 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 0,5,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f0804000f0200000040> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> ATH<0x7fff> VEN<dd088cfdf00101020100> VEN<dd168cfdf004000049000003020972018c-> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK>
Weisman1991                       38:3f:b3:96:ea:50   11   54M  -70:-96   100 EP   SSID<Weisman1991> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050400010000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 3, chan load 92, aac 0> HTCAP<cap 0x9ad param 0x17 mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 8,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080000000040> WPS<v:1.0 state:C uuid-e:1f-2c-28-82-f4-d5-ac-df-49-e0-6e-13-52-83-9b-f2 rf:5Ghz,2.4Ghz vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd1e00904c0408bf0cb259820feaff0000-> VEN<dd090010180203005c0000> WPA<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> WME<qosinfo 0x8c BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
Arbogast                          60:3d:26:3b:fc:5c   11   54M  -73:-96   100 EP   SSID<Arbogast> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050400010000> COUNTRY<US  1-11,30> ERP<0x4> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 7, chan load 26, aac 0> HTCAP<cap 0x9bd param 0x17 mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 8,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080000000040> WPS<v:1.0 state:C vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd090010180207005c0000> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
```


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

*/tmp/ifconfig.txt* pt. 2:

```
CenturyLink2467                   40:8b:07:7e:ce:e5   11   54M  -83:-96   100 EP   SSID<CenturyLink2467> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050400010000> ERP<0x4> RESERVED_47<2f0104> RSN<v1 mc:TKIP uc:AES-CCMP+TKIP km:8021X-PSK> XRATES<12,18,24,96> BSSLOAD<sta count 9, chan load 107, aac 0> HTCAP<cap 0x18bc param 0x17 mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 8,15,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f03000008> WPS<v:1.0 state:C vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd090010180209000c0000> WPA<v1 mc:TKIP uc:AES-CCMP+TKIP km:8021X-PSK> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
4089f2                            f0:21:e0:ff:d9:d2   11   54M  -82:-96   100 P    SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,B12,18,B24,36> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050400020000> XRATES<B48,72,96,108> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:?> HTCAP<cap 0x19e7 param 0x3 mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 7,4,0,0 basicmcs[0-15]> MESHID<4089f2> MESHCONF<PATH:HWMP LINK:AIRTIME CONGESTION:DISABLED SYNC:NEIGHOFF AUTH:UNKNOWN FORM:0x5 CAPS:0x9> VHTCAP<cap 0x73917992 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 9 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xffff> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff1d-> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff07->
                                  f0:21:e0:ff:d9:d6   11   54M  -80:-96   100 ES   SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<11> TIM<050401020000> COUNTRY<USI 1-11,30> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0254-> HTCAP<cap 0x11ef param 0x3 mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 11, 7,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f0a04000002000000400040> VHTCAP<cap 0x33800192 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 9 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x01 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00]> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff1d-> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff07-> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff0e-> VEN<dd1a00904c0408bf0c92018033faff0000-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
net                               30:57:8e:48:18:88   36   54M  -54:-96   100 EP   SSID<net> RATES<B12,18,B24,36,B48,72,96,108> DSPARMS<36> COUNTRY<US  36-43,30> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0280-> HTCAP<cap 0x2ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 36, 5,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x338039b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 1 freq1_idx 42 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x02 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00 80:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
net                               30:57:8e:cc:ba:44   36   54M  -52:-96   100 EP   SSID<net> RATES<B12,18,B24,36,B48,72,96,108> DSPARMS<36> COUNTRY<US  36-43,30 100-111,30 149-153,30> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0280-> HTCAP<cap 0x2ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 36, 5,6,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x338039b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 1 freq1_idx 42 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x02 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00 80:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
net                               30:57:8e:cc:85:a4   36   54M  -70:-96   100 EP   SSID<net> RATES<B12,18,B24,36,B48,72,96,108> DSPARMS<36> COUNTRY<US  36-43,30 100-111,30 149-153,30> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> RRM_ENCAPS<46057200000000> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0280-> HTCAP<cap 0x2ef param 0x1b mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 36, 5,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x338039b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 1 freq1_idx 42 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x02 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00 80:30.00]> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
Weisman1991-5G                    38:3f:b3:96:ea:58   40   54M  -79:-96   100 EP   SSID<Weisman1991-5G> RATES<B12,18,B24,36,B48,72,96,108> COUNTRY<US  36,30 40,30 44,30 48,30 52,24 56,24 60,24 64,24 100,24 104,24 108,24 112,24 116,24 120,24 124,24 128,24 132,24 136,24 140,24 144,24 149,30 153,30 157,30 161,30 165,30> PWRCNSTR<200100> TPCREP<23021200> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 4, chan load 52, aac 0> HTCAP<cap 0x1ef param 0x17 mcsset[0-31] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 40, 7,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f080400080000000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x0f8369b2 rx_mcs_map 0xffaa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xffaa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 1 freq1_idx 42 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0x0000> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x02 pwr:[20:1.00 40:1.00 80:1.00]> WPS<v:1.0 state:C resp_type:0x03 uuid-e:1f-2c-28-82-f4-d5-ac-df-49-e0-6e-13-52-83-9b-f2 manufacturer:<Broadcom> model_name:<Broadcom> model_number:<123456> serial_number:<1234> prim_dev:00060050f2040001 device_name:<BroadcomAP> cfg_mthd:keypad,label, rf:5Ghz,2.4Ghz vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd0500904c0417> VEN<dd090010180204001c0000> WPA<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> WME<qosinfo 0x8c BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]>
                                  46:37:86:14:65:d0    9   54M  -81:-96   200 EPS  SSID<> RATES<B2,B4,B11,B22,12,18,24,36> DSPARMS<9> TIM<050400010000> ERP<0x0> XRATES<48,72,96,108> RRM_ENCAPS<460573d000000c> HTCAP<cap 0x9ad param 0x3 mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 9, 0,17,0,0 basicmcs[]> OVERLAP_BSS<4a0e14000a002c01c8-> EXTCAP<7f0805000f0200000040> VHTCAP<cap 0x338959b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 0 freq1_idx 0 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> WME<qosinfo 0x80 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> ATH<0x7fff> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> VEN<dd0b00146c0407020000000000> VEN<dd1f8cfdf0000001010001000046378615->
NETGEAR94                         3c:37:86:cf:fc:bb   10   54M  -73:-96   200 EP   SSID<NETGEAR94> RATES<B2,B4,11,22,36,48,72,108> DSPARMS<10> ERP<0x7> XRATES<12,18,24,96> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:8021X-PSK> BSSLOAD<sta count 5, chan load 63, aac 0> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_66<420200-> HTCAP<cap 0x9ad param 0x17 mcsset[0-23] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 10, 0,17,0,0 basicmcs[]> OVERLAP_BSS<4a0e14000a002c01c8-> EXTCAP<7f080500080000000040> VEN<dd0600146c000000> WPS<v:1.0 state:C resp_type:0x03 uuid-e:ec-8b-6d-d5-24-8e-bd-ee-99-91-8c-47-05-08-92-bd manufacturer:<NETGEAR, Inc.> model_name:<R7000P> model_number:<R7000P> serial_number:<32> prim_dev:00060050f2040001 device_name:<R7000P> cfg_mthd:virtual_display, rf:5Ghz,2.4Ghz vendor:00372a000120> VEN<dd1e00904c0408bf0cb259820feaff0000-> VEN<dd090010180205001c0000> WME<qosinfo 0x88 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 188] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 102]>
4089f2                            f0:21:e0:ff:d9:d1  161   54M  -79:-96   100 P    SSID<> RATES<B12,18,B24,36,B48,72,96,108> DSPARMS<161> TIM<050400020000> RSN<v1 mc:AES-CCMP uc:AES-CCMP km:?> HTCAP<cap 0x19e7 param 0x3 mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 161, 7,4,0,0 basicmcs[0-15]> MESHID<4089f2> MESHCONF<PATH:HWMP LINK:AIRTIME CONGESTION:DISABLED SYNC:NEIGHOFF AUTH:UNKNOWN FORM:0x5 CAPS:0x9> VHTCAP<cap 0x7391f9b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 1 freq1_idx 155 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xffff> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff1c-> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff07->
                                  f0:21:e0:ff:d9:d5  161   54M  -79:-96   100 E    SSID<> RATES<B12,18,B24,36,B48,72,96,108> DSPARMS<161> TIM<050400020000> COUNTRY<USI 36-39,30 52-55,24 100-111,24 149-153,30> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_59<3b0280-> HTCAP<cap 0x1ef param 0x3 mcsset[0-15] extcap 0x0 txbf 0x0 antenna 0x0> HTINFO<ctl 161, 7,4,0,0 basicmcs[]> EXTCAP<7f0a04000002000000400040> VHTCAP<cap 0x338001b2 rx_mcs_map 0xfffa rx_highest 0 tx_mcs_map 0xfffa tx_highest 0> VHTOPMODE<chw 1 freq1_idx 155 freq2_idx 0 basic_mcs_set 0xfffc> VHTPWRENV<tx_info 0x02 pwr:[20:30.00 40:30.00 80:30.00]> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff1c-> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff07-> UNKNOWN_ELEMID_255<ff0e-> WME<qosinfo 0x0 BE[aifsn 3 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] BK[aifsn 7 cwmin 4 cwmax 10 txop 0] VO[aifsn 2 cwmin 3 cwmax 4 txop 94] VI[aifsn 2 cwmin 2 cwmax 3 txop 47]> VEN<dd071422db02000000>
root@<hostname>:/home/<username> # exit

exit

Script done on Thu Dec  9 00:30:30 2021
```



mark_j said:


> I also wonder if you can check your router/wifi AP to see if it is preferring one mode over another. For example, the iwm(4) manual pages states:
> 
> "Currently,  *iwm* only supports 802.11b and 802.11g modes.  It will not associate to access points that are configured to operate only in 802.11n or 802.11ac modes."
> 
> ...


I looked into my Wi-Fi router--which is a new model--a little bit. I read that my Wi-Fi router uses Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax), but is compatible with older Wi-Fi standards. I cannot, however, find a way to change which Wi-Fi standard my devices use (I tried looking in Settings on the eero app). This link might be helpful: <https://support.eero.com/hc/en-us/articles/360034404371-Does-eero-support-802-11ax->.



Vull said:


> Possibly. Nothing irreversible, I'm sure, for those who know what they're doing. From what little I've read it appears to make changes to /etc/resolv.conf and maybe some other network configuration files, but I'm no expert on this. I'm just being cautious about it. I remember the resolv.conf file from ancient versions of unix, but haven't personally touched it in years. On my system it's been automatically configured by the BSD installer and looks like this, containing the IP addresses of my 2 Spectrum Internet DNS servers, followed by my local area network's default gateway router's address:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your honesty, and it's good to hear, if there is damage, it's probably not irreversible. I suppose it would be nice to find any issues now.

I ran `% cat /etc/resolv.conf` as a regular user. Should I have been root?

```
<username>@<hostname>:~ % cat /etc/resolv.conf
# Generated by resolvconf
# nameserver 192.168.4.1

nameserver 127.0.0.1
options edns0
<username>@<hostname>:~ %
```



Vull said:


> No I don't think so. I've read over those posts at least 3 times now, and tried them all on my own system, with no adverse effects. They will leave the diagnostic file named /var/log/ntp.log but it's totally harmless AFAIK and you can delete it whenever and if ever you wish.
> 
> 
> `# rm /var/log/ntp.log`


Thanks, that's definitely good to hear. So running that last command is acceptable, but not necessary?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> ...
> 
> ```
> local_unbound_enable="NO"
> ...



unbound_enable

is not

local_unbound_enable


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> unbound_enable
> 
> is not
> 
> local_unbound_enable


Thanks for catching that. I take it I made a foolish assumption because I didn't see unbound_enable in /etc/rc.conf. Vull and everyone, do you think I should add 

```
unbound_enable="NO"
```
to the bottom of /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> *...*
> 
> I ran `% cat /etc/resolv.conf` as a regular user. Should I have been root?


Doesn't matter.



> ```
> <username>@<hostname>:~ % cat /etc/resolv.conf
> # Generated by resolvconf
> # nameserver 192.168.4.1
> ...


This helps to explain why your system is now dependent on local_unbound to resolve URLs like ntp.org.



> Thanks, that's definitely good to hear. So running that last command is acceptable, but not necessary?


Correct. It's just a small file that isn't hurting anything.

The reason I don't have local_unbound_enable is because I don't really understand it. We should try to avoid enabling things we don't understand.

If we did want to use local_unbound, we should read up on it before enabling it. It's too complicated a subject for us to learn it well just by asking questions on internet forums.


----------



## Erichans (Dec 9, 2021)

Vull said:


> So it seems that sometimes you're able to resolve 0.us.pool.ntp.org, but at other times, not.


Apart from this (wonky) wifi problem, why not try adding to /etc/rc.conf

```
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
```
During boot ntpd starts and will try to synchronize; it just may now succeed.

ntp.conf(5): adding specific logging provides more insight; in /etc/ntp.conf

```
logfile /var/log/ntp.log
logconfig =syncall +sysall +peerevents +allclock
```
_Without_ `ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"` I can see in the log file (last 2 lines): 

```
9 Dec 07:18:21 ntpd[8067]: 0.0.0.0 c617 07 panic_stop +3600 s; set clock manually within 1000 s.
9 Dec 07:18:21 ntpd[8067]: 0.0.0.0 c61d 0d kern kernel time sync disabled
```
This occurs in my case when ntpd cannot bridge the time difference between my clock and the ntp servers when I had set my BIOS clock ca. 1 hour early. After this, ntpd exits (and also disappears from the running processes of course); this process of failing to synchronize may happen quickly, say, in under a minute, or it may take a couple of minutes.

___
P.S. I have a (little) wonky wifi (receiver) in my laptop that also results in `error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Name does not resolve (8)` sometimes.

P.P.S. *If* you can (temporarily) make a wired connection from your computer to your router that connects to the internet (and disable your wlan interface), you'll be able to separate the two problems.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

Vull said:


> Maybe. I really don't know. I'm retired and modern networking was never really my bailiwick anyway. Plus I have no experience with Mediacom.
> 
> This is all probably way too off topic for this thread also, but it just seemed to be worth pointing out. If I were in your situation I'd try re-installing without enabling local_unbound, just to eliminate local_inbound as a variable, but that's just my own slash-and-burn approach, which probably isn't appropriate for everyone. If you have another machine available you might try installing on that machine. Good luck.


(The above post is from another thread.) I am going to follow your slash-and-burn advice and reinstall FreeBSD without enabling local_unbound.

Would anyone else be able to share which services they enable or don't enable when installing FreeBSD (see attachment)?

This time, I will enable every service on my laptop _except_ local_unbound and ntpdate. Does this sound good?

I'm still not really sure what local_unbound does, except for the book I quoted in one of my other posts:



Scribner said:


> The reason I enabled the startup service local_unbound when I installed FreeBSD is because Michael W. Lucas writes in _Absolute FreeBSD_, 3rd Edition: "I always enable ntpd (see Chapter 20) and local_unbound (see Chapter 8) so that the host's clock synchronizes itself to the public NTP servers and keeps a local DNS cache, but if your host doesn't have access to the public internet, they aren't as useful" (Lucas 44). (Note: Chapter 8 is titled "Configuring Networking.")



Furthermore, in 2.8.3 Enabling Services, the Handbook states: "local_unbound - Enable the DNS local unbound. It is necessary to keep in mind that this is the unbound of the base system and is only meant for use as a local caching forwarding resolver. If the objective is to set up a resolver for the entire network install dns/unbound."

If people could respond quickly, that would be helpful, as I am going to install soon.

Edit: After looking at Trihexagonal's how-to, I'm thinking of enabling ntpdate. So does enabling all services but local_unbound sound reasonable? It's just that ntpdate(8) says the functionality of ntpdate is now provided by ntpd.


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

I've done a lot of 13.0-RELEASE installs this year, and have always just accepted all the default settings, with the possible exception of sshd which I always enable-- I can't recall if it is enabled by default or not, but, since I use it, I just make sure it is always enabled.

Ntpd can be enabled after the install, by running `# sysrc ntpd_enable="YES"` -- then, you can start it by running `# service ntpd start` or by simply rebooting.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 9, 2021)

Golden rule: Install only what you need.
If I was installing it would be ntp, ntpdate and powerd. That is all you need to get date synchronisation and power management (and they're not mandatory either).

Edit: Oh, and as Vull says, you can always "install"/activate them later when you need them.
There is nothing in the installer that cannot be done later. That ranges from disks to activated services.


----------



## hbsd (Dec 10, 2021)

Have you tried `date` command? use this format to change your date and time: 
`date yymmddHHMM`
or
`date year-month-day-hour-minute`
for example for me: date 2112101145
you can change timezone with this command:
`tzsetup`


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2021)

I reinstalled FreeBSD today and will probably reinstall it again because of an issue I'm having with Xorg (see my latest thread here).

With the new install of FreeBSD (with every service _except_ local_unbound enabled), I've noticed:

`service ntpd status` still returns "ntpd is not running."
I still get things that look like errors at the command prompt and login prompt occasionally. At the login prompt, the errors seem related to ntpd and wpa_supplicant again.
I am able to use `whois` to look up whois information for domains. I previously got the  following error: "whois: whois.iana.org: Name does not resolve: Bad file descriptor."
Because I am able to use `whois` now, I'd like to reinstall soon the same way with every service but local_unbound enabled. I just hope this isn't what's preventing Xorg/KDE from loading.



hbsd said:


> Have you tried `date` command? use this format to change your date and time:
> `date yymmddHHMM`
> or
> `date year-month-day-hour-minute`
> ...


The clock is set now. The issue is just with ntpd automatically setting the clock and causing error messages at the login prompt.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 10, 2022)

This is how I install it and never have a problem with networking:



Trihexagonal said:


> Now choose Yes when asked if you'd like to configure IPv4.
> 
> Choose Yes to configure DHCP. It will scan and pick up your router interface, go with it.
> 
> ...


This the first time I've configured IPv6 but it's being blocked at the firewall and still resolves to DCHP IPv4, till I get around to setting up wi-fi and Bluetooth.

Relevant parts of my /etc/rc.conf:


```
hostname="bakemono"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntp_sync_on_start="YES"
```

I use the pf firewall ruleset I've shown in the comments. and all my Services work as intended.


----------

